# Rebirth



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

This will be a log of ~8 weeks of my Leptigen: Rebirth and Sesathin use.  I will be carb cycling throughout.  I'm going to list my meals probably for just the first High/Low/No cycle, and then list diet only when something changes (which is rare).  Training logs will be kept daily.

I'll be taking measurements every week, with pics at the start and end of the 8 weeks.  Fortunately for everyone here, the pics aren't gonna get posted... only lucky TP gets those. 

Stats - 
Male, 20 years, 6'5"
Weight as of this morning, after yesterdays no carb: 235lbs
Stomach, around navel: 40.5"
Right arm: 16.5"
Left arm: 16.25"
Right quad: 26"
Left quad: 25.8"
Neck: 16.75"
BF: 21-23% (using 3 point caliper)

Current supplement usage looks like this:
Upon waking (30-60 mins before each meal) - 
2.4g ALCAR
4.8g Piracetam
1.2g NAC
650mg Phosphatidylserine
300mg Alpha-GPC
(will be adding 1st dose of Rebirth here)

I'll list how these affect me, as a reference for anything new from the LG/Sesathin:

ALCAR - Very noticable effects, highly increased concentration, begins to taper off after 2-3 hours.  I've been treated for ADD in the past, and ALCAR seems to give near adderall like effects.

Piracetam - Not noticable.  My attack dose was around ~7g/day for a week.  I'm staying on it for several reasons:  1, its cheap.  2, apparently its effects increase somewhat the longer its used... so perhaps coming off it after a couple months will be more noticable than my initial usage.  3, i dont want to change my supplementation right before i start evaluationg the LG/sesathin.

NAC - My liver values have been queer for a while; specifically concerning elevated bilirubin.  Had slight cases of jaundice in the eyes come and go over the past couple years.  Jaundice has cleared somewhat since i began, but i havent had any recent blood work to confirm anything.  Cheap anti-oxidant, too. 

Phosphatidylserine - Jurys out on this.  I began it because i had a feeling my cortisol levels were out of whack.  I was probably just being a hypochondriac... lol.  One thing i will say is that it seems to have lessened mood swings.  Things that would normally set me off are less likely to do so... or if they do, i dont fester on them as much/at all.  I also noticed a bizarre, intoxicated feeling that lasted ~25 minutes when i took 2g of it.  Eventually i'm going to knock the dosing down to only on no carb days, see if anything changes.

Alpha-GPC - This, along with lecithin and some choline bitrate in my multi is just my choline source.  Never taken it on its own, but i wouldnt expect much from it in that case anyway.

Also take a multi vit/min with first meal, 6g epa/dha spread throughout the day with 4 meals.  Will be dropping this to ~2g/day with 2 meals.

Post w/o i take a b-complex with my meal.  And 2x daily i take ~6g creatine.

Things i take only rarely:  melatonin before bed (only if im otherwise wired), E/C pre-workout (only if im otherwise tired)

I think thats about it... oh yeah, im also extremely anal.  And i tend to babble on.  And im fat.  Yeah, im done.  Enjoy.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Good Luck Monolith


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Ha, i knew i was forgetting something:

I'll be dosing the sesathin at 1/2 cap 3x/day.  The rebirth will be 1 scoop 4x/day.  At that dosing they'll both run out at the 8 week mark.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2004)

Let's see some workouts !! 

Good luck -


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, can't wait to see results! Good luck bro.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

this I am looking forward to following along... BEst of luck!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone!  

Training for 4/19:  Chest/Biceps

DB bench - 60lbx10  75lbx8x4  65lbx7

Decline BB - 135lbx11x8x9 (slight assist last rep last set)

Incline smith - 90lbx14x9x9

Pec dec - 120lbx10x8  100lbx10

---

Alternating seated DB curl - 20lbx10  30lbx12x10x8

Hammer curls - 25lbx10  20lbx10x10

Conc. curls - 20lbx13/11x10/8 (right/left)

Jumped in and did a set of hammer machine preacher curls with someone right at the end... like 70lbx9? 

---

Eh, strength is in the gutter as usual.  I'm getting used to it.  

Went really fast again today (you're getting to me, P-funk  ).  Lifted with a buddy doing you go i go for chest, then with bi's the RI's were around 30s.

No noticable effects from the sesathin or rebirth during the workout.  Although i did feel like i had quite a bit of energy, more so than usual, especially after doing such short RI stuff.  The synephrine, maybe?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

_ Good luck man.. I did´t read your journal but I will tomorrow.  _


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Monolith!  Good to see your Rerbirth journal up and going... looking forward to seeing what happens for you.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Why not provide a link in your old journal   I almost got lost.

Oh, and good luck!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why not provide a link in your old journal   I almost got lost.
> 
> Oh, and good luck!



Sorry 

And thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Today's (typical) high carb day:


9:30am - morning supp stack (now including leptigen)
10:15am - 2.5 cups brown rice, 5.8oz chicken, 4 T. salsa, 1/2 cap sesathin, apple
12:30pm - 1 scoop leptigen
1:00pm - 2.5 cups brown rice, 5.8oz chicken, 4 T. salsa, 1/2 cap sesathin, apple, 5g creatine
2:15-3:15pm - Gym
3:30pm - 2.5 cups brown rice, 60g whey, 3 T. salsa, 4g fish oil, apple, b-complex, 5g creatine
6:00pm - 2.4g ALCAR, 300mg Alpha-GPC, 1 scoop leptigen
6:30pm - 2.5 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, 4 T. salsa, 1 T. natty PB, apple
9:15pm - 6.2oz chicken, 2 cups broccoli, 1/2 cap sesathin
11:30pm - 1 scoop leptigen
12:30pm - 60g whey, 5g fish oil

I should also note that im following a High/Low/No/High/Low/Low/No schedule.  Also, that 2nd dose of sesathin was too soon, i had meant to take it midway through the day.

First impressions... DAMN, LEPTIGEN IS TASTY!  I think tossing back a mouthful of piracetam powder every morning had me a bit jaded.  I was almost tempted to mix up the whole damn cannister of Rebirth. 

The powder is thin, and does seem to puff up a bit if you aren't careful.

As for its ability to signal a fed state... well, a high carb day isnt the best day to critique that.  Really the only time on a high carb day i feel hungry is around 2 hours after my post w/o meal.  Didnt get that today, so.... 

As for the Sesathin... cant say ive noticed any of the reported sides.  I was warm today, and was sweating a bit... but it was also around 80 degrees all day, and i was doing a lot of yard work.

Oh, i got some gas about an hour ago.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodluck Monolith on your new journal. SOrry haven't read it yet I will later.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Goodluck Monolith on your new journal. SOrry haven't read it yet I will later.



lmao, im getting a lot of that.  Dont worry, most of it is just me rambling on about nothing important.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Shit I think I ate more than you today


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

lmao

How long does it take you to eat each meal?  Everyone tells me i eat fast, and it takes me like 20 minutes.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Depends - sometimes 15 mins.  sometimes 45 mins.  My 2nd carb meal took 45 mins. but my 3rd one only took me 15 mins. LOL!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Depends - sometimes 15 mins.  sometimes 45 mins.  My 2nd carb meal took 45 mins. but my 3rd one only took me 15 mins. LOL!



LOL

I wish there were a low GI carb in powder form.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

great workout!!!  

whats with the 5.8oz chicken? why not eat 6?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> LOL
> 
> I wish there were a low GI carb in powder form.



Ask, and ye shall receive:

Inulin:  http://www.blackstarlabs.com/?cPath=3&products_id=182

Oat Fiber Powder: http://www.blackstarlabs.com/?cPath=3&products_id=134


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ask, and ye shall receive:
> 
> Inulin:  http://www.blackstarlabs.com/?cPath=3&products_id=182
> ...



Those are both fibers though, right?

I was hoping for something like powdered brown rice. 

Hey, actually... there's an idea... dump a bag of dry brown rice into a blender?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> great workout!!!
> 
> whats with the 5.8oz chicken? why not eat 6?



lol, no reason, it just happened to weigh out that way.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Training for 4/20:  Quads

Trap bar deadlifts - 135lbx10  225lbx10x10x8

Incline leg press - 450lbx10x10x10

Hammer unilateral plate loaded leg extensions - 25lbx10x8x7

Squats - barx10  95lbx10

---

What a weird workout.

Got pissed at myself w/ the trap bar deads.  Was hoping to get 3 sets of 10, but my legs died on the last set.  Managed to get it on the leg press, though... which bumps me up a few reps from last week there.  First time trying the uni leg extensions, which i stole from P-Funk.  While one leg is on the eccentric and concentric portion of the lift, the other leg is holding a static contraction.  They felt pretty good.

After i finished with that, i realized i still had a shitload of energy.  Which is weird, normally leg day devastates me (yeah, even with those puny weights  ).  I actually figured id do a few sets of squats, but as i was working up the weight, i realized i had an apointment i was gonna miss, so had to haul ass out of there.  Ri's were 60-90s.

This is the second w/o i've had a noticable increase in energy.  I'm not quite sure why... i havent read anything, or can think of any reason, that it would be the Rebirth.  The only other thing ive changed somewhat recently is i started taking a digestive enzyme complex with my meals about a week ago (but didnt notice this energy boost w/ last weeks workouts).

Maybe its just a fluke... i'll see how it goes for the rest of the week.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

I was gonna ask what was up with those wussy squats!  good enough excuse I guess! hehe
otherwise great workout!! cant complain about those added boots of energy-esp on leg day!  

OH! and they do have brown rice flour that you could use.. or just grind up some oats in a coffee grinder to powder form.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

That is horse shit.  You let yourself die at 8 reps on that last set and you know it.  If you hit 10 for the first to sets I find it hard to believe that you hit ABSOLUTE failure and couldn't get 2 more on the third set.  Don't be so quick to give in.  Mentally tell yourself "two more...i can do it......pull it together"  and at the end of that you can puncutate it with my line that I yell "I GOT IT....C'MON YOU FUCKER..."  the I spit on the floor pick my head/chin up decend down, lead with my chest and drive my hammies and glutes through the floor.  I bet, if you really talked yourself up, that last set you could have hit TOTAL faliure at 15 reps!!!  I know it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Patrick would you be my lil guardian sitting on my shoulder when I train please!!  VERY very true!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

jen- I would love to train with you guys (you, Jodi, mono, Premier..and others).  it woul dbe so fun.  I think you guys would hate me afterwards though.  I am really anal about form and making sure everything is in full ROM.  Most people don't like to train with me because I have no problem calling someone out.  Come to NYC and see for yourself.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> That is horse shit.  You let yourself die at 8 reps on that last set and you know it.  If you hit 10 for the first to sets I find it hard to believe that you hit ABSOLUTE failure and couldn't get 2 more on the third set.  Don't be so quick to give in.  Mentally tell yourself "two more...i can do it......pull it together"  and at the end of that you can puncutate it with my line that I yell "I GOT IT....C'MON YOU FUCKER..."  the I spit on the floor pick my head/chin up decend down, lead with my chest and drive my hammies and glutes through the floor.  I bet, if you really talked yourself up, that last set you could have hit TOTAL faliure at 15 reps!!!  I know it.



hahaha

I'm pretty quiet in the gym, so is most everyone in there... i think if i started screaming "FUCK COME ON UGNGH" i'd get thrown out.   I need to come train with you in NY. 

The first set was hard, the second set was harder, and the third set i started seeing red by the 6th rep.  8 was hard, dammit.   

Anyway, i think im gonna go back to squats next week, but just to parallel... do those for 3 weeks or so, then do some ATF squats.  Then ill probably cycle back to trap bar deads.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

Cycling is a good way to do it. 


By the way, the best part about my screaming is that I work at 9and workout at because it is a free membership) at a really upscale gym where there is really no one training hard.  LOL, you should see peoples faces when i am getting loud.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I was gonna ask what was up with those wussy squats!  good enough excuse I guess! hehe
> otherwise great workout!! cant complain about those added boots of energy-esp on leg day!
> 
> OH! and they do have brown rice flour that you could use.. or just grind up some oats in a coffee grinder to powder form.



Hey, thats a good idea with the oats.  I havent had oats in a long time, actually... ive got a sealed container sitting in my cabinet i might break into on Thurs, my next high carb day.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Cycling is a good way to do it.
> 
> 
> By the way, the best part about my screaming is that I work at 9and workout at because it is a free membership) at a really upscale gym where there is really no one training hard.  LOL, you should see peoples faces when i am getting loud.



LMAO

Yeah, i think i mentioned this last summer, but the gym i was at in NY was weird... it was filled with all these scrawny people, and they all had trainers following them around everywhere. 

I got a good price because they had a deal for uni students, but i guess it was a pretty upscale place.  Thats the gym where i saw Britney Spears taking belly dancing lessons.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

what was the name of the gym??  you worked out in the village though right??  I don't work down there.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

World Gym Manhattan, i think.  It was just below washington square park on Mercer st.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

oh yeah, I know where it is.  I have never been there though.  Nice place?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> jen- I would love to train with you guys (you, Jodi, mono, Premier..and others).  it woul dbe so fun.  I think you guys would hate me afterwards though.  I am really anal about form and making sure everything is in full ROM.  Most people don't like to train with me because I have no problem calling someone out.  Come to NYC and see for yourself.


Bah.........I'm not afraid of you


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

It is not a matter of being afraid of me.  there is nothing to be afraid of.  All I am saying is that I am really intense when I workout and you will probably hate me and think I am an asshole when it is all said and done.  the workout itself isn't scary.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Patricks lat spread is the only thing that scares me.  It would be like a giant demon bat that is spitting and cussing while swooping overhead.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> It is not a matter of being afraid of me.  there is nothing to be afraid of.  All I am saying is that I am really intense when I workout and you will probably hate me and think I am an asshole when it is all said and done.  the workout itself isn't scary.


And you forget so soon that I follow the same principles?

  Shame on you - we've discussed this before and wondered who would pass out first - you or I


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And you forget so soon that I follow the same principles?
> 
> Shame on you - we've discussed this before and wondered who would pass out first - you or I




No, i am not talking about me and you training.  I am talking about you doing a set and me screaming over you shoulder......that ROM sucks.....bring those dumbells down lower.....arch your fucking back...quite wasting my time.....quite wasting your time.....pop your hips......be explosive........are fucking kidding me with this shit?........lock it out..........stay tight......elbows in.........squezze your scapula togther.....more.....more.....more.....keeping going.......what the hell was that?.......C'mon, don't start moving super slow on me........


LOL, and the list goes on........my poor clients.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

I wish I did have you hanging over me like that or someone would.  It would be great.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wish I did have you hanging over me like that or someone would.  It would be great.



Hell YES! 

Ive never had a training partner who was more intense than i am (yeah, thats not saying much  ).  Having someone like P there would be friggin awesome, in a sadistic sort of way.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> oh yeah, I know where it is.  I have never been there though.  Nice place?



It's alright 

Dumbell rack, a few machines, couple power racks.  But you can tell the clientele they're marketing for - theyve got an entire section of the gym with padded floors for yoga and such, and one corner is just filled with various ab machines.  Then theres the $200,000 worth of cardio equipment (the guy i was talking to when i signed up made a point of dropping that number). 

It was way better than the Uni's gyms, which were packed and had suprisingly sparse amounts of equipment.  They had a juice bar right next door, too... and for a few weeks there was this *gorgeous* girl who worked there.  After a couple days i was gettin free post w/o shakes.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Today's (typical) low carb day:


11:45am - morning supp stack
12:30pm - 1.5 cups brown rice, 6.3oz chicken, 3 T. salsa, 1/2 cap sesathin, apple
3:15pm - 1 scoop leptigen
3:45pm - 1.5 cups brown rice, 6.3oz chicken, 3 T. salsa, 4g fish oil, apple
4:30pm - Gym
5:45pm - 1.5 cups brown rice, 70g whey, 3 T. salsa, 1/2 cap sesathin, apple
6:30pm - 2.4g ALCAR, 300mg Alpha-GPC
8:15pm - 1 scoop leptigen
9:00pm - 2 cans tuna, 4 T. light safflower mayo
11:45pm - 6oz chicken, 2 cups broccoli, 1/2 cap sesathin
12:00pm - 1.2g ALCAR, 5g lecithin
1:30am - 1 scoop leptigen
2:15am - 60g whey, 5g fish oil

I <3 Leptigen.  It's like getting a dessert 4 times a day.  

But ahh... yeah.  Nothing new to report, really.  It's doing a decent job at staving off hunger, nothing too phenomenal, though.  Most notably, around 1:15am i was getting hungry as hell, so i dropped the LG early.  Hunger disappeared, but now, at 2:15, i find myself thinking of food again.  Not as bad as i was at 1:30, but its still there.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

As others have opined, Sesathin looks like nutsauce.  Yet i find myself gluttonously lapping the side of the bottle if even a drop is spilled.  It feels uncomfortably homo-erotic...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

I use a measuring 1/4 teaspoon now.  Too much of a hassle with the cap.  Just started back today and said screw it.  Its' obviously not the cause of my headaches.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> As others have opined, Sesathin looks like nutsauce.  Yet i find myself gluttonously lapping the side of the bottle if even a drop is spilled.  It feels uncomfortably homo-erotic...



 

Thats just wrong man...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> As others have opined, Sesathin looks like nutsauce.  Yet i find myself gluttonously lapping the side of the bottle if even a drop is spilled.  It feels uncomfortably homo-erotic...


[IMG2]http://pepperhorton.home.mindspring.com/smilies/ponchomo.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> [IMG2]http://pepperhorton.home.mindspring.com/smilies/ponchomo.jpg[/IMG2]



Coming from you, that makes me feel _especially_ uncomfortable.  Was "The Lonely Shepherd" still playing when you wrote that reply?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

Today's (typical) no carb day: 


11:15am - morning supp stack
12:00pm - 1.8oz chicken, 50g whey, 1/2 cap sesathin (ran out of chicken)
2:15pm - 1 scoop leptigen
2:45pm - 2 cans tuna, 4 T. light saff mayo
5:45pm - 6.7oz chicken, 1/2 cap sesathin
7:45pm - 1 scoop leptigen
8:15pm - 7oz chicken, 4g fish oil
9:30pm - 2.4g alcar, 300mg alpha-gpc
10:45pm - 7oz chicken, 1/2 cap sesathin, 2 cups broccoli
12:45am - 1 scoop leptigen
1:30am - 60g whey, 5g fish oil

A couple gripes about the leptigen.  It's still damn tasty, but these random clumps of shit in the tub are annoying.  I recognize a few of the clumps as lecithin (yellow, somewhat sticky balls)... but theres another type consisting of a solid white powder, which breaks up easily in the hand (but almost impossibly if i just try to violently shake the whole tub).

And a question for TP if you see it, although its not that important:  Is the lecithin just acting as an emulsifier, or is synergistic with the other "stuff" in rebirth?

Anyway, as for the thoughts for today:  Still hungry.  Dosing the rebirth seems to sate me for around 45 minutes, at which point im hungry again.  Maybe i need to reread the rebirth writeup, but i was expecting to have hunger reduced. 

Also, on an unrelated note, i just spent ~5 hours going back and forth between 3 different biochem and neuropharm books.  So far i've diagnosed myself with schizophrenia, hyperprolactinaemia, and general hypochondriasis.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

gosh I would have been hungry!! did you only have taht 2cups of broccoli once??


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2004)

About how many calories are you shooting for each day?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> gosh I would have been hungry!! did you only have taht 2cups of broccoli once??



Yeah... im really supposed to be eating more than that, but i hate veggies.  Don't you remember my attempt at a "broccoli milkshake"? 



> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> About how many calories are you shooting for each day?



High carbs are probably around 4500, Low's are around 2800, and No's are around 2100 i think.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Training for 4/22:  Shoulders/Triceps

Standing bb mil press - barx10  95lbx6.5x6x3  65lbx9

Superset - 
+Cable lateral raises - 30lbx8  20lbx8
+upright row - 80lbx9x7

Reverse pec dec - 60lbx8  80lbx8  drop 40lbx8

---

Dips - -100lbx10  BWx7x5

CG bench - 135lbx7x4

One arm O/H DB ext - 20lbx10/9x8/6 (right/left)

---

ahahahahahHAHAHAHAHhhahahahahahahahHhHHhahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhashhaahahhahahahaa

Yeah, that about sums up my workout today.  I guess the "uber energy" i had the last 2 days of the gym finally wore off.  I dont know wtf happened, but i really wasnt feelin it.  First set on the overhead presses felt like they weighed a shitload... i think my grip was a lot wider than normal.

Bleh, now i feel like a true glutton eating all this food on a high carb day after such a worthless hour at the gym.  

P, how long till your motivational videos come out?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

I swear I have seen that same shoulder workout recently!!  
and hey its not that bad!! dont be so hard on yourself like I am!  cant always have our best days in the gym - unless we are like Patrick-we've got alot to learn from him eh! 

haha YES I remember the Broccoli Shake!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

lmao, yeah, its funny how you and i seem have such similar w/o's, isnt it? 

Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Broccoli shake?   

No problem with having the same w/o as Jen, obviously its working!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No problem with having the same w/o as Jen, obviously its working!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2004)

I wish you had not said that about the Sesathin...everytime I pour a serving, I think about that...and that is not where you want to be when you about to take something.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I wish you had not said that about the Sesathin...everytime I pour a serving, I think about that...and that is not where you want to be when you about to take something.



Just keep saying over and over in your head,

"This is NOT one big april fools joke by Avant... This is NOT one big april fools joke by Avant... This is NOT one big april fools joke by Avant... "


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Just keep saying over and over in your head,
> 
> "This is NOT one big april fools joke by Avant... This is NOT one big april fools joke by Avant... This is NOT one big april fools joke by Avant... "



Ya know, it does not taste all that great... I guess it could be....nope, not thinking about it....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Ever seen Van Weilder?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Avant's in Cali, right?  Theyve probably got a bunch of migrant farm workers in a warehouse somewhere "pumping out" sesathin by the ton.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Thats hella funny, but oh so wrong.  Im glad im not taking it!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Yesterday's High day was typical.  Nothing new to report.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Avant's in Cali, right?  Theyve probably got a bunch of migrant farm workers in a warehouse somewhere "pumping out" sesathin by the ton.


  It does look like *it* huh?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah... i really hope the capped version comes out soon.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Training for 4/23:  Back/Traps

One arm DB rows - 60lbx10  85lbx9/8.5x7/6.5  80lbx6.5/6 (right/left)

CG pulldowns - 140lbx10x7  120lbx9

CG t-bar row - 45lbx8  90lbx9x7x6

WG cable row - 110lbx8 drop 60lbx10

DB shrugs - 80lbx10x8  85lbx8x5

---

Had some decent energy.  RI's were longer today... prolly around 60s.  I used the "contraption" for t-bar rows again.  Was gonna do them freeweight, but there isnt a single corner in my gym that isnt clogged with equipment.  The contraption isnt _too_ bad, though. 

Grip began to die on the shrugs, again...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Capped version? LMAO  You mean the kind where you "pump" it and it squirts haha

Nice workouts man.  NO MORE contraption!  If you have a hard place finding a corner, lay some 45's on the end of the bar.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Capped version? LMAO  You mean the kind where you "pump" it and it squirts haha
> 
> Nice workouts man.  NO MORE contraption!  If you have a hard place finding a corner, lay some 45's on the end of the bar.



hahaha

Yeah, i hear the new bottle for Sesathin looks like this:

[img2]http://fox302.com/userdata/Monolith/files/asdgsadga/NewSesathin.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Aaaggghhhh....


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

suck it up and work on that grip mister!!! no sad faces that!  
and I agree with Jake-ditch that funky contraption for the Tbar rows... do em the ol traditonal hippy way!  
otherwise, nice workout!  (Im impressed not like my recent!) haha


ummmmmmmmmmmmm interesting "bottle"


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

Are you doing any grip work?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Are you doing any grip work?



Nothing more than occasional high set low rep stuff on deads and bb shrugs.

I was thinking of adding in some direct grip work on leg day, though, as that seems to be my fastest day atm.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> suck it up and work on that grip mister!!! no sad faces that!
> and I agree with Jake-ditch that funky contraption for the Tbar rows... do em the ol traditonal hippy way!
> otherwise, nice workout!  (Im impressed not like my recent!) haha
> ...



Yeah, i guess i should at least give the real tbar rows a try... 

I wish there was a free corner in the gym, though.  Im gonna feel stupid putting a bar on the ground and stacking plates on one end.  People are gonna look at me funny.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nothing more than occasional high set low rep stuff on deads and bb shrugs.
> 
> I was thinking of adding in some direct grip work on leg day, though, as that seems to be my fastest day atm.




Um, yeah.....grip work is very important!!!  With a stron grip will come a stronger bench press, overhead press, deadlift and shrug.  Don't skip your grip!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Um, yeah.....grip work is very important!!!  With a stron grip will come a stronger bench press, overhead press, deadlift and shrug.  Don't skip your grip!!



Grip work it is, then. 

Got any suggestions?  I know you mentioned chins on a square bar.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Plate pinches, forearm work, grippers...

http://www.hexplus.net/gripper.htm


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 23, 2004)

*sup stud*

hey Mon
 u know i havent read everything, but im very impressed. keep up the hard work!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Last couple of workouts really look solid Mon, keep up the hard work. When you said you did t-bar rows in your last journal entry, are you doing them ghetto style like I do? On one side of a barbell with a cable attachment?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey chiquita!  Thanks. 

Mon, the "contraption" i use looks like this:

[img2]http://www.customizedfitness.com/5580.jpeg[/img2]


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh okay, that's still a good way to do them. I prefer ghetto though, they really beat up my midback and rhomboids, etc.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Oh okay, that's still a good way to do them. I prefer ghetto though, they really beat up my midback and rhomboids, etc.



Yeah... i want to give those a try, but there's no free corner in my gym.  PM suggested i just try putting a couple plates on the other end to hold it down.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Eh, plates wouldn't be the best idea IMO. I would instead lay a DB down on one side. During my last pull session I ended up placing a 120 lbs. DB on the side that I wasn't using. Worked out really really well.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

I like ghetto style best too.  I always put a dumbell over the top of the bar because I don't do them in the corner.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Grip work it is, then.
> 
> Got any suggestions?  I know you mentioned chins on a square bar.




chin ups on the square beam of the smith machine
pull ups with a towel wrapped around the bar
pinch plates
wrist curls
reverse wrist curls
dead weight hangs- hang from a bar and time yourself and see how long you can hang for and do sets of that
barbell static holds- load up a bar and just hold the weight for a s long as you can and time yourself on sets of that too.  make sure you aren't hitching the bar on your thighs though.

any of these can be super set.  Here is a good tri-set that I like to do:

a) barbell behind back wrist curls
b) pinch plates with 2 ten lb. plates in between the fingers of each hand for as long as you can hold
c) towl wring outs.  take a big locker room towel/  Go to the bathroom and soak it and wring it completely dry as fast as you can, turinging every which way possible.  When you have it almost dry, soak it again and do it a second time......fast as possible.  then once it is dry, rest and reapeat the tri-set to your hearts content.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

> I always put a dumbell over the top of the bar because I don't do them in the corner.


I do the same thing. I don't do them against a wall either, and I prefer them this way actually. Hopefully in the near future I'll get a video up of the way that I do them.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice... thanks P.  Grip is something that can be worked multiple times a week, right?  Maybe i'll do it on tues and fri.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

Log updates:

Diet for yesterday (4/23) was a typical low day.

Something im fairly certain of now is that i have a markedly decreased sex drive.  I thought i noticed it a few days ago, but wanted to make sure i wasnt just imagining it after having read about it at Avant.  But yeah, without going into details, its not imagined.  

Another thing ive noticed seems to be somewhat of a relapse in symptoms of depression.  I'd like to say its because ive dropped the fish oil from 20g/day to 5-10g/day, but im not sure.  Hell, perhaps sesathin can impart the same effect, and im just imagining things.  I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

> Something im fairly certain of now is that i have a markedly decreased sex drive. I thought i noticed it a few days ago, but wanted to make sure i wasnt just imagining it after having read about it at Avant.


That's not a good sign, good luck with that man, damn.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> That's not a good sign, good luck with that man, damn.



If it makes me drop some bf, i can live with it.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

Training for 4/24:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx10  225lbx6x4x5 (weight and reps was inconsistent here... was trying some different SLDL forms that id read about  )

One leg ham press - 180lbx10  320lbx10x7  270lbx9/8  (right/left)

Seated curl - 160lbx10x6

---

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12  135lbx16x10x9

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x12x7

---

Ran outta steam towards the end, ab and calf work was obviously really really light.  Seems like im either "on" or "off" lately, nothing in between.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> That's not a good sign, good luck with that man, damn.




I don't think it is  a bad thing at all. I think about sex way too much as it is, I welcome a chance to focus on something else


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

dang how come u can press so much on hammie presses? I suck! lol or else you rock!!!  

how did u feel with the different SL dead forms.. which one felt right to you? 

hmmmmm well it would only suck having your sex drive down if you were in a relationship- otherwise wouldnt be so bad if your were single..wouldnt make u feel as deprived!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> dang how come u can press so much on hammie presses? I suck! lol or else you rock!!!
> 
> how did u feel with the different SL dead forms.. which one felt right to you?
> ...



haha... i think the ham presses went up a little because i dropped the weight a bit on the SLDL's.  im almost caught up to jodi.  

Ive always had a fairly low libido... so the sesathin has made me almost asexual.  lol.  Everything still works when i need it, i just dont find myself needing it... at all.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> so the sesathin has made me almost asexual.  lol.




Just curious, why do you think it is the Sesathin and not the L-Rebirth?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Just curious, why do you think it is the Sesathin and not the L-Rebirth?



There have been several posts @ the Avant forums from people reporting decreased libido after supplementing with Sesathin.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

Diet for today (4/24) was a typical low, with the following exception:

Meal 4 was 8oz lean beef tenderloin and salad w/ 1 T. olive oil instead of the usual chicken + broccoli


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

Only 8oz of beef!!!!  God it sucks to be dieting.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Only 8oz of beef!!!!  God it sucks to be dieting.



haha

it might have been closer to 10oz, but it was around there.  it was two beef filet's.  i just didnt feel like taking them both off the grill and back inside just to weigh them.  i wasnt feeling especially anal yesterday.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 25, 2004)

Diet for 4/25 was a typical no carb day, except i only got 5 meals in.  I upped the protein in each meal to compensate.  Still got 4 servings of Rebirth and 3 servings of Sesathin in.

No gym.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Stats as of 4/26:

Stomach (around navel) - 40.5"
Right arm - 16.55"
Left arm - 16.375"
Right quad - 26"
Left quad - 25.8"
Neck - 16.5"
BW - 237lbs
BF% - 20.5-22.5%

Felt bloated as shit today, no idea why.  I did have a little more fiber than usual yesterday, but nothing exceptional. 

Weight was up 2lbs from last week.  Only measurements that changed was the arms and neck (increase and decrease, respectively).  Caliper readings changed slightly (decrease), but i have little confidence in the consistency of my measurements (or in the quality of the 3 point test) to give me anything more than a very rough estimate.

Thoughts on the Rebirth and Sesathin thus far are... a little uncertain.  Rebirth's ability to satisfy hunger has been minimal.  The decreased sex drive with Sesathin is quite noticable.  Changes in measurements/weight seem somewhat unaffected by the past weeks new supplementation, although as i said, i did feel atypically bloated this morning, which may have skewed my results.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a bummer about the sesathin!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Training for 4/26:  Chest/Biceps

Flat BB Bench - 135lbx10  185lbx8x7x5  (spot last rep last 2 sets)

Decline BB Bench - 135lbx15x10x8+1

Pec Dec - 140lbx10x6.5  110lbx9.5

Incline Smith Press - 90lbx15x8 drop 70lbx7

---

Superset - 
+Hammer Curl - 25lbx10x10x8
+Cable Curl - 90lbx11  60lbx10  50lbx10

Preacher Curl - 65lbx8x7

---

First time ive done flat bb bench first in a while.  Weights were kind of depressing, though.  1RM charts show my max as being only 230lbs.   Six months ago, looking at my old w/o logs, i was doing 185lb for 4 sets of 5... which, according to the charts, means my max has only increased by like 12lbs.   I'm beginning to see needles and mexican steroids dancing in my head.  

It felt really good to do supersets for bi's.  Hadnt done them in a while (stole the idea from P-Funks journal  ).  I misjudged the weight for the Hammer curls, tho... i prolly should have used 30lbs for the first couple sets.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

hang in there Mono.. Perhaps improvments via the Leptigen and the rest will get better! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you! 
did you over eat on any broccoli yestarday>???  

"I'm beginning to see needles and mexican steroids dancing in my head "   

training looks good to me! and no worries on the flat bb bench.. I felt the same once I got back into doing it after a long period of not... it'll come back up!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

I have the same problem on BB Press when I don't use it all the time.   It takes me a couple sessions to get back into the swing of things!!

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

4/26/04

Sorry - about this post - 

I posted my workout in your journal!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 4/26/04
> 
> Sorry - about this post -
> ...



  Someone is smoking a little too much... [img2]http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/smoking.gif[/img2]


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Someone is smoking a little too much... [img2]http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/smoking.gif[/img2]




   It was a LONG weekend!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 4/26/04
> 
> Sorry - about this post -
> ...



LMAO

Just trying to show me up, werent you?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Diet for today (4/26) was a typical high carb.  Nothing new to report.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Typical high carb day? Are you following a carb cycling diet?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> LMAO
> 
> Just trying to show me up, werent you?




   Nope but I thought if I put my workouts in your journal then I would magicially (s/p) be carb cycling too (without the pain!!)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Typical high carb day? Are you following a carb cycling diet?



Yup


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

What kind of carb cycling diet? And is your goal to lose fat?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> What kind of carb cycling diet? And is your goal to lose fat?



TP's carb cycling.  Check out the first post in this journal.

Goal is a recomp, as my title suggests.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

Training for 4/27:  Quads/Forearms

Squats - barx10  135lbx10  185lbx7x5  155lbx6+1

45* Leg Press - 490lbx10  510lbx9x7

Unilateral concentric pause extensions - 25lbx10x8x8

---

Plate pinch - 20lbx80sx60s/40sx45s/40s  (right/left)

Reverse wrist curl - 50lbx15  80lbx15  90lbx10

---

Squats were only to slightly below parallel.  Gonna try them like this for 3 weeks, then rotate back to ATF squats.  From there ill prolly go to trap bar deads again, i really like those.

Im also sorta confused... as my legs seem to be the only bodypart that i can consistently increase the weight on each week.  I mean, a month ago i was pressing like 400lbx8, now its up to 510lbx9??  That seems waaaaay too fast, relative to how im used to things progressing.

As a side note, i dont think there's any relation to the LG/Sesathin as i noticed these atypical gains before i began taking them.

Forearm stuff felt good, although i need to get a better watch to time the plate pinches... there's no second hand on this one (there was, but it broke).  People were giving me funny looks as i was sitting on a bench with a couple 10lb plates in my hand making these awful grimaces. 

I had a good amount of energy again today.  It seems strange, though... i'd like to attribute this extra energy ive had in the gym this past week to either the Rebirth or the Sesathin, but it hasnt been consistent.  There have been a couple days where my energy has been in the gutter.  I've been dosing the Rebirth and Sesathin at roughly the same time every day, so im not too sure what to make of it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

> Im also sorta confused... as my legs seem to be the only bodypart that i can consistently increase the weight on each week. I mean, a month ago i was pressing like 400lbx8, now its up to 510lbx9?? That seems waaaaay too fast, relative to how im used to things progressing.



Don't be confused.  Peoples legs are stong and usually they never push them to their max.  I find that when I am doing something like and overhead press once I am done, I AM DONE!!  There is no way I am moving that bar anymore.  Legs are funny though, especially something like leg press or hack squats where it is jsut about the push and you don't have to worry about your lower back fatiging like squats or deads.  I find that even when I think I am done I can always talk myself into 5 more, then 5 more after that.  It is really hard to reach your limit on things like this because you legs are naturaly strong (we stand and walk all day long!!) so they can take a beating.  You are probably just pushing yourself harder than ever and not failing mentally.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Man, I wish that my legs would get stronger all the time...

Check your PM's!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

P, yeah, thats probably it.  I'll just have to throw 700lbs on the press next week and see what happens. 

PM - replied.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice strength increase on the wheels Mono!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Diet for 4/27, low carb:  Normal, with the exception that the first meal of the day was about an hour later than normal (including morning supps) as i had to go get some blood drawn at the docs office.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2004)

_Hey *Monolith*, good luck  _


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

*Hey *_Vieope_*, thanks*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2004)

_Haha.. it is the second time I wish you that.. 
Anyway, I saw that you changed the medicine to control your OCD, is that working great? _


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_


_What can I do? I don´t know where I got these italics from.  _


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2004)

_I guess I confused OCD with ADD. _


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Eh, the ADD is still there, i should really go see a shrink about the depression/add... just need to make the time (and the money).  Maybe avant can come up with an SSRI of their own.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Damn, what you doing up so f'kin late!?!?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Diet for 4/28, no carb day...

Typical.  Nothin' new to report.  Sesathin taste is starting to grow on me.  

On an unrelated note, i dragged my bike out of storage today.  '95 Honda XR250R.  Was gonna try to take it out for a ride today, but ran out of time.  Still need to change the oil, air filter, plug, etc.  The chain really needs to come off too, its friggin disgusting.  There's some dunes and a sandpit right near my house, makes for fun weekends in the summer.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn, what you doing up so f'kin late!?!?



School.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Haha, thats a mean lookin smiley.  That sucks man.  I am still at work, if that makes ya feel any better.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha, thats a mean lookin smiley.  That sucks man.  I am still at work, if that makes ya feel any better.



Hey, at least youre gettin paid. 

Eh, im goin to bed.  Later bud.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Laterz


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, i just need to vent somewhere... but to those of you that read Avants board, WTF is going on?

Their forums seem like theyre being over run by newbs who refuse to think before they post.  I mean, look at some of this stuff:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=9963&

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=9968&

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=9966&

Why would you register at avant just to post a question like that?  Just stay at IM, bodybuilding.com, etc.

I suppose it was inevitable as they become more and more prominent in the supplement market, but its sort of depressing to see.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Todays fantastically underwhelming training:  Shoulders/Triceps

DB seated mil press - 45lbx10  55lbx6x5x4

DB laterals - 25lbx8  20lbx10x8

Reverse pec dec - 80lbx10x7  60lbx10

---

CG bench - barx10  95lbx8  135lbx8x7x5.5

Skullcrushers - 65lbx9x5  45lbx9

Pressdowns - 100lbx10x9  90lbx11

---


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

HMM, looks like you were pretty unmotivated today, no??


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> HMM, looks like you were pretty unmotivated today, no??



Eh, somewhat.  I tell you though, its hard to stay motivated when i see close to zero improvement from week to week.

I dont know if its just my intensity thats lacking from week to week, or if theres some underlying cause... but it sucks.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Eh, somewhat.  I tell you though, its hard to stay motivated when i see close to zero improvement from week to week.
> 
> I dont know if its just my intensity thats lacking from week to week, or if theres some underlying cause... but it sucks.



Maybe you are doing something wrong with you training.  How long have you been on the same split?  How long have you trained the same way (ie body parts)?  Why not mix it up for the next six weeks?  Your body just may be beat to shit with what you are doing.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Maybe you are doing something wrong with you training.  How long have you been on the same split?  How long have you trained the same way (ie body parts)?  Why not mix it up for the next six weeks?  Your body just may be beat to shit with what you are doing.



Ive been on the same split (2 on 1 off, 3 on 1 off) for a couple months now.  Before that it was just 2 on 1 off.

I was using GP's P/RR/S for a few months back around oct-feb.

Lately i havent had much of a plan for each workout, i more or less hobble shit together before i hit the gym by perusing various journals here (as jen knows  ).  The only thing i really consciously vary is the rep range.

I took a week off about 6 weeks ago, but it really didnt help anything.  My knowledge about training techniques and exercise physiology is seriously lacking.  What little free time ive had lately ive been spending on the seemingly ginormous task of trying to comprehend the world of supplementation.  Although, considering my predicament (and the fact that im taking a shitload of chemicals that dont seem to be helping much), i should probably allocate some of that time to fixing my routine.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

yeah man, I would try something completely new if I were you.  it sounds like you do a lot of volume per week.  Maybe you need more rest, like lifting three or four times a week.  Sometimes more is not always better.  Let me know if you want help trying to bang out a new program.  I would defenilty say switch up what you are doing every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yeah man, I would try something completely new if I were you.  it sounds like you do a lot of volume per week.  Maybe you need more rest, like lifting three or four times a week.  Sometimes more is not always better.  Let me know if you want help trying to bang out a new program.  I would defenilty say switch up what you are doing every 6-8 weeks.



Yeah, thats probably a good idea.  I dont even know where to begin, though.  I mean, its strange, i really cant remember ever having good, consistent, weekly gains on any kind of training regimine.  Its always just been agonizingly slow.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 29, 2004)

Mono, I feel the same way. In my opinion, it is the calories...you just can't keep slinging the same weight around when you are in calorie deficit. My bench press reps today made me want to cry...but losing fat is my priority right now.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Mono, I feel the same way. In my opinion, it is the calories...you just can't keep slinging the same weight around when you are in calorie deficit. My bench press reps today made me want to cry...but losing fat is my priority right now.




mental....mental.....mental........LOL


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Mono, I feel the same way. In my opinion, it is the calories...you just can't keep slinging the same weight around when you are in calorie deficit. My bench press reps today made me want to cry...but losing fat is my priority right now.



Well, i guess that might be it.  I mean, ive been "cutting" for since the first of the year, like 4 months now.  Before that i really wasnt on any kind of diet, just moderately keeping track of my protein.

My energy in the gym seems decent, though.  And my protein is still up pretty high.  And shit, i havent exactly been losing fat at any kind of record pace.

I suppose it could all just be in my head, but there are times when ill have really awesome weeks in the gym, feel like i really nailed a muscle hard... and the next week, there's no payoff.  Maybe i just need to find a new hobby.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Diet for 4/29, typical high day, except i only got 5 meals in.  Just missed one of the protein only meals.

Also, my depression is _really_ getting bad again.  Today was awful.  I dont know if its because ive dropped the fish oil down to 5-8g/day from 20-25, or if its the rebirth/sesathin, but somethings up.  Shitty timing, too, cuz ive got finals next week.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Training for 4/30:  Back/Traps/Forearms

One arm DB row - 60lbx10  85lbx10x8x6.5/5.5 (right/left)

CG pulldown - 140lbx10x7.5  130lbx8

CG t-bar row - 135lbx10x8x8

DB pullovers - 55lbx10x6

---

DB shrugs - 60lbx10  85lbx8x8

---

Plate pinch - 20lbx50s/55sx35s/45s (left/right)

Wrist curl - 50lbx10x9

Reverse wrist curl - 30lbx10x8

---

Workout overall was alright.  A lot better than yesterdays, thats for sure.  DB rows went up quite a bit from last week, at least a couple reps on each set.  It was a nice suprise.

Grip began to die on the shrugs again, so i said fuck it, and just stopped any more trap work and worked on my grip.  The wrist curls really started to bother my left wrist, though.  I could literally feel the radius separating from the carpals... so yeah, it wasnt very pleasant.

Does anyone know of some sort of wrist wrap that wont cover my palm or otherwise interfere with my grip?  I think if i could just keep some pressure on it, itd feel a lot better.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 30, 2004)

sorry to hear ur depressed, keep ur chin up 
 r u on any meds for that?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> 
> 
> sorry to hear ur depressed, keep ur chin up
> r u on any meds for that?



Thanks, wonderwoman.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

Great workout Mono!  I cant offer any advice on grip-but Its defintly something you need to work on... Im sure Patrick can help! 

Im sorry to hear the depression is getting a bit worse.. do you think just stress from finals coming up and maybe dieting is causing it? I hope whatever that you can beat it!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

I just noticed i didnt log my workout correctly.  Forgot to list the tbar rows.  

Thanks Jen.  

Ive always had a pretty bad case of depression... but i noticed the fish oil seemed to help in a very unexpected way.  It seems to have gotten worse since i lowered my dose.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

Depression sucks......i have is pretty bad at times as well.  Hang in there (or hang in as much as you possibly can......until your grip gives out at least....lol)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

lmao

Im thinking about going to see a shrink, again.  I really didnt have any luck the first time around, though... tried some kind of SSRI (forgot which brand) and also wellbutrin.  I think there was some other happy drugs thrown in with them at some point, too.

I should just start self-medicating by way of the streetcorner pharmacist.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 30, 2004)

ive been taking wellbutrin for a long time also


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Diet for 4/30... typical low carb day.

The rebirth is kind of weird.  Sometimes ill take it, and it seems like it has absolutely no effect.  i.e. 20 minutes later ill feel just as hungry as i did before i took it.  Then, other times ill take it and 45-60 minutes later i realize im forgetting to eat, because im not hungry at all.  Thus far, it seems as though the rebirth is less effective in the morning, and more effective in the evening.  I have no idea why?  Do leptin levels naturally fluctuate throughout the day?  Perhaps theyre lower in the morning, and higher in the evening?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

Hey Mono - 


Just checking in on your progress..... 

How much BF/weight have you dropped doing the Carb cycling??


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

10-15lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

That's good!!    

How much do you want to drop?


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

Eh, i dunno.  I guess id like to see 220.  Thats another 15lbs away.


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

Training for 5/1:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx8  225lbx6x6x4

One leg ham press - 270lbx6  320lbx9x6/5  270lbx7  (right/left)

Seated curl - 160lbx10x6.5

---

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12  135lbx16x11x10

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x11x6  30lbx11

DB side bends - 80lbx10x8

---

Happy May Day. 

Workout was alright.  Nothing special.  Weights are starting to stagnate... i think ill switch this day up next week.  Might take the SLDL's out for a while.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 1, 2004)

oohooh! fightings on, nbc right now!


----------



## dsade (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Do leptin levels naturally fluctuate throughout the day?  Perhaps theyre lower in the morning, and higher in the evening?


 
I posed your question to Spook, and this was his answer:


They do fluctuate. All things being equal (meaning discounting the spike from calories) the tend to be lower in the AM and higher in the PM. Its not very important though considering how much meals effect plasma levels. The data on the tracking trends is from fasted individuals as it???s the only way to get a real measure. I would guess that it this testers observations have more to do with the fact that he is in the lower area of glycemia when he does not notice the effect. Particularly if its in the AM. 



Of all three products, rebirth will probably suffer from this kind of hit or miss behavior. More so than the others anyway. For the reasons I went over in the big cat thread. Namely in heavier people you want leptin to drop but still get the short term signaling effect introduced by meals. But that???s nor really possible because of tracking delay in the soluble receptor. Ingesting a little bit of carbs with each dose should help with this however.


----------



## Mudge (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Ive always had a pretty bad case of depression... but i noticed the fish oil seemed to help in a very unexpected way.  It seems to have gotten worse since i lowered my dose.



Hmm, maybe I'll have to try a bulk order sometime, its good for you anyway.

I have more anxiety (social) than depression, but I do have mood shifts now and then. Sometimes I'm great, sometimes I'm off.


----------



## Monolith (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for checking with Spook, dsade.  Im assuming this  is the "big cat" thread Spook was talking about?  Also, do you know if adding some glucosamine to the AM rebirth doses would mimic the "little bit of carbs" suggestion?

Mudge, the fish oil is really great stuff.  Ive got a bit of social anxiety as well... id like to say it helped, but the most notable effect was on depression.  I was (am) still depressed in a major way, but the fish oil seemed to keep my angst-ridden thoughts somewhat at bay, especially on my really moody days.  It's as if the depression didnt reach its lowest levels while i was high dosing the stuff.  That said, nothing ive read or any other anecdotal reports ive seen have suggested fish oil having as profound an effect on depression as it did for me.

FYI, i usually bought it here:
http://store.yahoo.com/elitelabs/nutsup.html

You can get 12 100 tab bottles of 30% epa/dha for $25... like $2 a bottle.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> I posed your question to Spook, and this was his answer


whos spook?


----------



## Monolith (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> whos spook?



A smart guy from Avant.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> A smart guy from Avant.



oh ok...........................................whatever

ur doin real good monolith, keep it up!


----------



## Monolith (May 2, 2004)

Diet for 5/2... typical no day.  Nothin new.  Will take weight/measurements tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Thanks for checking with Spook, dsade.  Im assuming this  is the "big cat" thread Spook was talking about?  Also, do you know if adding some glucosamine to the AM rebirth doses would mimic the "little bit of carbs" suggestion?
> 
> Mudge, the fish oil is really great stuff.  Ive got a bit of social anxiety as well... id like to say it helped, but the most notable effect was on depression.  I was (am) still depressed in a major way, but the fish oil seemed to keep my angst-ridden thoughts somewhat at bay, especially on my really moody days.  It's as if the depression didnt reach its lowest levels while i was high dosing the stuff.  That said, nothing ive read or any other anecdotal reports ive seen have suggested fish oil having as profound an effect on depression as it did for me.
> ...


I've found that the SesaThin has REALLY helped with my mood.  Seriously, I mean REALLY helped, I'm in alot happier mood day in and day out  .  That an my boyfriend hasn't called me a raging bitch lately


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Eh, i dunno.  I guess id like to see 220.  Thats another 15lbs away.




I don't see any cardio in your journal....What about doing a few 15 minutes sessions a week to speed things up????


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've found that the SesaThin has REALLY helped with my mood.  Seriously, I mean REALLY helped, I'm in alot happier mood day in and day out  .  That an my boyfriend hasn't called me a raging bitch lately



Yeah... i was actually sort of curious about that.  Because sesathin acts along the same pathways as fish oil, you'd think the mood brightening effects would carry over... but it doesnt appear that they have.  It's pretty confounding, actually.

YM... yeah, probably.  My diet could probably be fixed up a little bit, first... but some AM sprinting probably wouldnt be a bad idea (besides the fact that id start dry heaving after 5 minutes).


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> ............
> 
> YM... yeah, probably.  My diet could probably be fixed up a little bit, first... but some AM sprinting probably wouldnt be a bad idea (besides the fact that id start dry heaving after 5 minutes).



I just jump on the incline Treadmill for 15 minutes after my workout 3 days a week.    I'd rather have the "cheat meals" and do cardio than eliminate all the fun foods/drinks!

   (Just my $0.02)


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

Stats for 5/3:

Stomach around navel - 40"
Right arm - 16.5"
Left arm - 16.3"
Right quad - 26.15"
Left quad - 26"
Neck - 16.75"
BW - 235.5lb
BF% - 20-22%

Alright... somethings weird here.  Two weeks ago, when i started this, my weight was 235lbs.  The next week it was up to 237lbs.  Now its down to 235.5lbs.  Bloat or no bloat, from other feedback ive been reading, it seems like my results are rather fucked.  wtf?

Measurements are also bizarre.  Gut shrank by a smidgen, yet my neck actually grew?  And its sure as hell isnt muscle, since i dont train my neck.  Quads grew slightly.

I have absolutely no idea what to make of this.  Diet has been nearly exact every day.  The only "cheat" i gave myself in the past two weeks was a can of diet coke. 

Before the eval started i had been planning on tweaking my diet a bit, as fat loss *was* beginning to slow... but figured id stick it out for another 6 weeks, to see what the rebirth/sesathin did.  So far, it looks like its doing nothing.  Perhaps it could be partly due to how close i am to the 20% rebirth "cutoff"?

Psychologically i dont really have a problem with continuing my diet unchanged for the next few weeks, and stick out the evaluation... but perhaps i should change something?  I mean, i dont see how this stuff could suddenly start accelerating fat loss after 2 weeks with relatively nothing to show for it.  Maybe double the sesathin dose for the next couple weeks?  Tweak the diet?  Move to a basic 500 cal daily defecit?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Stats for 5/3:
> 
> Stomach around navel - 40"
> ...





   Mono - you count DIET coke as a cheat meal.    I'd hate to show you MY cheats meals.     This looks like a "Jodi Topic" - She seems to have good feedback on diets


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Mono - you count DIET coke as a cheat meal.    I'd hate to show you MY cheats meals.     This looks like a "Jodi Topic" - She seems to have good feedback on diets



lmao.  Yeah, well, thats my point... diet has been spot on.  Chicken, brown rice, a couple apples, and a dash of salsa.  Nearly every day is exactly the same, almost no variation... save for a sweet potato here and there, or perhaps some lean steak.

As ive said before, i think i might just need to find a new hobby.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lmao.  Yeah, well, thats my point... diet has been spot on.  Chicken, brown rice, a couple apples, and a dash of salsa.  Nearly every day is exactly the same, almost no variation... save for a sweet potato here and there, or perhaps some lean steak.
> 
> As ive said before, i think i might just need to find a new hobby.



LOL -

I think I would crack-up if I ate like that!!!!      Maybe you need some beer, pizza and cheeseburgers !!


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

What's your schedule?  Meals/Workouts


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> LOL -
> 
> I think I would crack-up if I ate like that!!!!      Maybe you need some beer, pizza and cheeseburgers !!



beer 

i havent had any beer since new years


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What's your schedule?  Meals/Workouts



Monday - High, Chest/Biceps
Tuesday - Low, Legs/Forearms
Wednesday - No, Rest
Thursday - High, Shoulders/Triceps
Friday - Low, Back/Traps/Forearms
Saturday - Low, Hams/Calves/Abs
Sunday - No, Rest

Maybe my set point is like 350lbs?


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

First I would make Thurs a low day and Friday a High day.

It's a very tiny tweak but when you think about how you will use those extra calories more effeciently on back day than shoulders that alone may make a difference.  If you want more of a tweak then move around your workouts and ditch a low carb day and make it a no carb day.


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, that sounds like a good plan.  Thanks, Jodi. 

Hey TP, you in here? 
What do you think?  Tweak the diet, or continue as is?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2004)

I think you should switch to 3 No carb days per week.


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

Training for 5/3:  Chest/Biceps

BB Bench - 135lbx10  185lbx8x8x5  (probably could have gotten 6, but didnt want to try it without a spot)

Decline BB - 155lbx12x7.5  135lbx8.5

Pec Dec - 140lbx10x7  120lbx7

Incline DB - 50lbx10x7

---

DB hammer curl - 20lbx10  35lbx10  30lbx9  25lbx10

BB curl - 50lbx12x8  40lbx10

Hammer machine preacher - 55lbx12  45lbx9

---

Alright w/o considering i think ive caught a bug.  Had some pretty wild toilet action earlier today.   So far the rest of me seems alright, just a little dehydrated.

RI's were around 60s for chest, and 30s or less on biceps.


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

How about...

Monday - High, Chest/Biceps
Tuesday - Low, Legs/Forearms
Wednesday - No, Rest
Thursday - High, Back/Traps/Forearms
Friday - No, Shoulders/Triceps
Saturday - Low, Hams/Calves/Abs
Sunday - No, Rest

Added the third "no" day on saturday.  Switched w/o's with back going on thursday and shoulders/tri's going on friday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> beer
> 
> i havent had any beer since new years



Are you kidding me........I think I had 9 or 10 on Saturday.   I wasn't driving so I had to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Are you kidding me........I think I had 9 or 10 on Saturday.   I wasn't driving so I had to take advantage of the situation.



Im not droppin any weight without cheats... imagine if i started drinking.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Training for 5/3:  Chest/Biceps
> 
> BB Bench - 135lbx10  185lbx8x8x5  (probably could have gotten 6, but didnt want to try it without a spot)
> ...



awesome bench today!!  

icky... we neednt really need to know about your toilet horror stories!   

good luck on the new change of plan on the CC and workouts! pateince and stick with it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome bench today!!
> 
> icky... we neednt really need to know about your toilet horror stories!
> ...



LOL - "toilet horror stories" are best left untold


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Reminds me of the scene in Dumb and Dumber


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

All we need is Petey the headless bird!!


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> How about...
> 
> Monday - High, Chest/Biceps
> ...


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)




----------



## chiquita6683 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> beer
> 
> i havent had any beer since new years



GOOD MAN!!! yea i cant drink either, damn meds,  i missed out on a Normal life! that usta get me down

sorry moomba, thats just me! ur lucky, UR "NORMAL"!
  
jk!

plz post This in my journal4me!

o my! more toilet horror stories, i have a few of those!
 BUT i'm a Lady!

o yea! i had a really good day 2day I'm makina post bout now but my attentions spent, checkin email

damn just like my attentions spent on this pm!


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

normal life?  nah... who needs one of those?  the worlds full of normal people, it doesnt need more.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2004)

Training for 5/4:  Quads/Forearms

Squats - barx10  135lbx10  185lbx12x7  155lbx8

Leg Press - 540lbx9x6  490lbx8

Unilateral concentric pause extensions - 25lbx10x10

---

Plate pinch - 20lbx80s/60sx60s/40s (right/left)

Wrist curl - 50lbx20  60lbx15x12

---

Uhh... well, i guess my squat went up.  Last week i only got 185lb for a set of 7 and a set of 5.  This week it went 12 and 7.   Weight is still increasing on the leg press, but not nearly as fast as it has been.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Great news!  Up the weights


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Great news!  Up the weights


----------



## Monolith (May 5, 2004)

Diets been the same, no deviations.

No gym today.


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

Training for 5/6:  Back/Traps

DB row - 60lbx10  90lbx10x7.5/6.5  85lbx7/6

CG pulldown - 150lbx9  140lbx6.5

CG tbar - 145lbx10x8  135lbx8x7

DB pullovers - 60lbx10x7  55lbx7

Did 3 or 4 sets of DB shrugs, forgot to write them down.

---

Ha... there was some guy at the gym today... new face, hadnt seen him before.  Every friggin set, no matter what he was doing, he'd fuckin BELLOW after each rep.  And in between sets hed wander around slapping himself in the chest and jumping up and down.

He tried to CG bench 315 on the decline, and needed two people spotting him just to get it up.  He seemed rather impressed with himself, though.  

Anyway, weights went up a teensy bit.  Good w/o overall.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Guy like that at my gym today also...  Retards!  Good workout too 

So, now that you have seen phase 1 of tp-pt are you going to start?


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

lmao... i just might.  I'll prolly wait for TP's article, though.

I was actually considering something like HST for a couple months, just to do something completely different.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2004)

Mono - that's funny about the dude slapping himself...

I think every gym has "one of those guys".


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Mono - that's funny about the dude slapping himself...
> 
> I think every gym has "one of those guys".



We didnt have one until today... so sad...


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Article will be out in 7 days.  First phase anyway...  I think you should give it a shot, or try out some HST.


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Article will be out in 7 days.  First phase anyway...  I think you should give it a shot, or try out some HST.



Yeah, well, ive always been sort of interested in HST.  Seems like people either love it or hate it... and its definitely a lot different then most plans, so at the very least, itll be a nice shock.


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

Diet for 5/6, typical high day.

Only got 3 scoops of rebirth in, missed one dose.  Still got all 3 servings of sesathin in.

Libido is still very low, nearly nonexistent (although it was never very high to begin with).  Depression still seems a lot worse since i cut back on the fish oil and started the sesathin.  Some people have reported feeling a lot brighter on sesathin though, which is kind of confusing.  Perhaps its because i was just taking a whole lot more fish oil?  Maybe if i doubled dosed the sesathin id get the same effect.

Anyway, im going in to see a shrink on the 11th.  Hopefully i can get some happy pills.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

I got the number to a shrink that will help me for free.  I have yet to call though


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

Training for 5/7:  Shoulders/Triceps

DB military press - 40lbx10  55lbx8x6  50lbx4.5

Cybex lateral raises - 70lbx10  90lbx9x7x6 drop 70lbx3 drop 30lbx9

Reverse pec dec - 40lbx10  50lbx12x12  60lbx7  (new machine, had to find the right weight)

---

CG bench - barx10  95lbx8  135lbx12x10x8

Skullcrushers - 65lbx9.5x6  45lbx12

Rope pushdowns - 70lbx7.5 drop 50lbx4 drop 30lbx12

---

Today suprised the hell out of me.  I had really good energy, despite it being a no carb day, and despite me feeling a lot more lethargic than usual (i almost fell asleep on the ride to the gym  ).

The only thing out of the ordinary was i took an E/C stack before i hit the gym.  I dont remember it ever being this effective, though... normally it was just a slight buzz.  

I was thrilled with my CG bench strength.  Really nice increase from last week, although i suspect it may be in part due to switching the split around some, and moving tri day a bit further from chest day.  Regardless, it was a nice psychological boost.  Again, something i wasnt expecting on a no carb day.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

awesome to hear Mono!! that will help boost your spirits training wise! Can't beat the strength and energy boosts on a no carb day at all! even if it was the E/C. 

what kind of bar were you using on skullcrushers? 

are you still taking the Sesathin?


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

Still taking the Sesathin.  And the skulls were done using a cambered, 25lb bar.  It's weird that the weight is so low on them, eh?  I think you and Jodi press more than me.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

how do you like the Sesathin? noticing anything from it? 

 yah umm Jodi and I do  strange... are you bringing it down to your forehead or farther?


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Also, do you know if adding some glucosamine to the AM rebirth doses would mimic the "little bit of carbs" suggestion?



Bump for anyone who might know.  Jodi?  TP?  

The quote is in reference to Spook thinking Rebirths hunger-quelling effects arent as pronounced in the morning due to hypoglycemia.  He suggested taking a small amount of carbs with the rebirth, but im thinking glucosamine might have similar effects?  Im probably way off, but i wont know unless i ask, i suppose.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> how do you like the Sesathin? noticing anything from it?
> 
> yah umm Jodi and I do  strange... are you bringing it down to your forehead or farther?



The only thing really noticable from the sesathin is a decreased libido. 

My fat loss had pretty much stagnated before i started the evaluation, but i figured id leave it alone and see if the rebirth/sesathin had any effect.  It really hasnt.  Just this week i tweaked my diet, though, by just swapping a low carb day for a no carb day.  Hopefully that'll help things along.

One of Sesathins biggest benefits seems to be during periods of overeating, though - in that people seem to avoid adding any excess fat, no bloating, etc.  You should check up on Jodi's journal, she's reported those kinds of results.

As for the skulls... im keepin my elbows in, and bringing the bar to my forehead.  

What do you CG press?  Is it more than im doing now?  Or does it seem inconsistent?


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> The only thing really noticable from the sesathin is a decreased libido.
> 
> My fat loss had pretty much stagnated before i started the evaluation, but i figured id leave it alone and see if the rebirth/sesathin had any effect.  It really hasnt.  Just this week i tweaked my diet, though, by just swapping a low carb day for a no carb day.  Hopefully that'll help things along.
> ...



hmm I know that your fat loss has stalled some.. hopefully the new tweak to carb cycling will help  
Ive asked Jodi about the Sesathin aiding in her fatloss while cheating some too.. seems postive on that side. 
how about your mood? has it helped with that any? 

ok, thats how I do that skulls as well.  I had to ask since your CG is a bit higher.. I dont do as much as you no  I guess everyone's diff!


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

great job on the close grip bench presses.


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

Thanks 

A few more months and i might actually get out of these girly weights.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

Nothing girlie about 135lbs for a close grip bench press.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> The only thing really noticable from the sesathin is a decreased libido.
> 
> My fat loss had pretty much stagnated before i started the evaluation, but i figured id leave it alone and see if the rebirth/sesathin had any effect.  It really hasnt.  Just this week i tweaked my diet, though, by just swapping a low carb day for a no carb day.  Hopefully that'll help things along.
> ...


Hell yeah.    methinks I like sesathin better than LG or Absolved 

How much sesathin are you taking a day?

BTW - Nice CG


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2004)

Thanks 

Im taking 1.5 caps in 3 divided doses daily.


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2004)

Training for 5/8:  Hams/Calves/Abs

Deads - 135lbx6  225lbx5  275lbx1  315lbx2  335lbx1

SLDL - 225lbx4x6x7 (LOL)

Superset - 
+seated curl - 170lbx8  150lbx6  130lbx7
+lying curl - 100lbx9  70lbx9  50lbx11

---

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12  135lbx16x12x10

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x12x9x5
DB side bends - 80lbx10x10

---

lol... i had a hankering to do regular deads today, since i hadnt done them in a while.  Just kind of messed around with singles and doubles.  335lb came up alright, just a slight stick at the bottom... but i wanted to save some for the SLDL's, so i stopped there.

Normally on SLDL's i use a hook grip, but of course my grip was dying fast, so i only got 4 reps @ 225.  Switched to an over/under grip for the next set, and got 6.  Still pretty disappointed, but on the next set, i had visions of P-Funk screaming in my head, and managed 7.   I probably could have gotten another, but my back was beginning to round.


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2004)

> i had visions of P-Funk screaming in my head, and managed 7.  I probably could have gotten another, but my back was beginning to round.



see, I knew you had it in ya.


----------



## Monolith (May 9, 2004)

Missed a meal on todays no carb.  Woke up late and have to get to bed early.  I bumped up the protein in each meal to compensate.  Still got all the sesathin and rebirth in.

No gym.  Measurements tomorrow AM.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Thanks
> 
> Im taking 1.5 caps in 3 divided doses daily.


I think you could increase that Monolith.  Par says several times those with endo somatypes would yield great results with double dosages.  Just a thought.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think you could increase that Monolith.  Par says several times those with endo somatypes would yield great results with double dosages.  Just a thought.



Yeah, i saw the thread i think youre referring to... where he said the dosing instructions on the label were for an average 200lb male?

Im also thinking a double dose might "fit" me better, as i havent noticed any of the mood-brightening effects that you seem to have experienced.  That might be indicative of a low dose.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

Stats for 5/10:

Stomach around navel - 39.55"
Right arm - 16.5"
Left arm - 16.3"
Right quad - 25.8"
Left quad - 25.7"
Neck - 16.25"
BW - 233.5lb
BF - ~20%

Well, it appears that the "tweak" worked.  Lost half an inch around the gut and the neck, and about a quarter inch on each leg.  Weight dropped 2lbs.  Im still not very confident in the consistency of my caliper readings, but 20% is a decent ballpark figure.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

Training for 5/10:  Chest/Biceps

BB bench - 135lbx10  185lbx10x8x5

Decline BB bench - 155lbx11x8x6

Incline DB press - 60lbx5.5  50lbx6  45lbx7

Pec Dec - 130lbx10x6.5

---

Cambered bar curl - 75lbx10  95lbx7  85lbx5  75lbx6

DB hammer curl - 25lbx9  20lbx10x9

Concentration curl - 20lbx12/11x10/8 (right/left)

---

Bench went up a smidgen, which was nice.  Man, id love to be able to hit 225 for 10... thatd put a smile on my face for a month.  Some day...


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2004)

> Bench went up a smidgen, which was nice. Man, id love to be able to hit 225 for 10... thatd put a smile on my face for a month. Some day...



Are you making a push for that???  It seems that you are always stuck at the same weights for the same repetitions.  Here is an idea.  Lets say this week you hit 185 for 3 sets of 10.  Next week bump it 5lbs.  to 190.  Go for three sets of ten.   If you get it then the week after bump it another 5lbs to 195.  If you don't get it stay at that weight until you hit it.  Keep benching every weeks for the next 4-6 weeks and see if you can increase your weight and reps.  There is really no reason that you shouldn't be able to increase every week.  I got faith in ya.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

3 sets of 10?  I think ill have to drop the weight a bit.  I just barely managed one set of ten this week. 

Ive been benching for the past 3 weeks (including today).  Was only planning on doing it again next week before moving back to DB work... but i guess it wouldnt hurt to leave it in a bit longer.

As for increasing every week... lol... i wish.  Increasing once a month might be more accurate.


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2004)

Training for 5/11:  Quads

Squats - barx10  135lbx10  185lbx10x8x6  155lbx8

45* leg press - 540lbx9x6.5  490lbx7.5

Extensions - 90lbx16x10

Did a couple sets of plate pinches too.

---

Im satisfied with the progress on the squats.  First set went down a couple reps, but unlike last week, i wasnt using a spotter (who helped me through sticking points).  Reps actually increased on the next 3 sets.  Considering i dropped 2 lbs over the past week, and my hams are still killing me from saturday, id say im doing alright.

Since this diet tweak, my weekly progress in the gym hasnt been noticably affected.  Weights still seem to be progressing at their normal rate, even though fat loss has accellerated.  I'm actually tempted to see how sadistic i can make this diet before i start losing muscle... just to see how uber the nutrient partioning effects of these avant products are.


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2004)

Went to the shrink today, he gave me a script for Effexor...

Not really looking forward to this.  I had tried effexor years ago, and i dont remember it helping much.  The withdrawals when coming off are absolutely awful, too.  He also has me at a rather annoying dose - 150mg.  From what ive gathered, its nothing more than an SSRI at that dose, and doesnt have any effect on the NE pump until 200mg+.  I suppose he knows what he's doing, though...

Eh, whatever.  This shit just better not start fucking with my body comp.


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Damn, good luck with that 

Get your blood tests back yet?


----------



## Monolith (May 11, 2004)

Nah, havent gotten them back yet.  The last time i had blood work done it took the friggin doctor like 2 months to get back to me, and thats after i repeatedly harassed the secretary to get him to call me. 

Hopefully this time things will be faster.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Stats for 5/10:
> 
> Stomach around navel - 39.55"
> ...


  Congrats


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

One of my parakeets died today... i had him since i was in junior high... [img2]http://www.pk-hq.com/community/images/smilies/1sad2.gif[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

That sucks man.  Loosing a pet is hard.


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

Eh, its not that bad.  I actually find im rather stoic.  When my grandfather died a few years back, i didnt even cry.  I was close to him, too.  Shrink used to tell me it was somehow related to the depression, but i dont remember the specifics.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your parakeet


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

Diet has been the same.  Had a slight variation today, i had a hamburg patty wrapped in lettuce.  It was a friends birthday, so i went all out. 

The only thing new to report regarding the sesathin/rebirth, is that i seem to be sweating quite a bit more than usual.  Granted, we're having very hot weather here (in the 80's)... but i can just be sitting in front of the computer and be sweating.  I dont recall feeling like this last summer, but who knows.  There's also the possibility its the effexor, as sweating is listed as a possible side effect... although i only took 37.5mg today, a very very small dose.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

> Diet has been the same. Had a slight variation today, i had a hamburg patty wrapped in lettuce. It was a friends birthday, so i went all out.


Wow, what a party animal you are


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

that hilarious!! you badass!! cheatin SO bad on your diet like that!  

Im sorry about parakeet


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

> i had a hamburg patty wrapped in lettuce


That's going all out?


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

I keep telling myself theres plenty of time for alcohol and sugar once i lean up.  I just hope i get there before my 21st birthday...


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2004)

um.......hi 

sorry bout any posts in here that were inapropriate

ur an inspiration dude
keep up the hard work, and its ok to cheat!


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

Hey Chiq  

Thanks


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

Training for 5/13:  Back/Grip

One arm DB row - 60lbx10  90lbx10x8/7  85lbx7.5/6.5  (right/left)

CG tbar - 160lbx10x8  145lbx8x6.5

CG pulldown - 110lbx12  120lbx8

DB pullovers - 60lbx9x6  50lbx6

DB shrugs - 80lbx12  85lbx9x7

---

Wrist curl - 50lbx13x12x10

Reverse wrist curl - 30lbx12x10x8

Plate pinch - 20lbx55s/40s

---

Eh, nothin great.  Tried taking a homemade version of GO today, but substituted alpha-gpc for the bitartrate.  It was weird... it gave me what seemed like an immediate mental clarity and focus, but it didnt last long at all.  Maybe 30 minutes?  Anyone know how long GO lasts?


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

> Plate pinch - 20lbx55s/40s



about time


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> about time



haha

my goal is two 45lb plates for 120s


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

This wont work with rubber coated plates will it?


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> This wont work with rubber coated plates will it?



lol, probably not.  or at the least, youd be able to hang on to it for a really long time because of the friction.

is that all your gym has?

Another method is to use a cable tower... just attach a clip to one side, and a one hand grip to the other.  Put your thumb through the clip, and your fingers through the grip.  Squeeze.

I think it was Dante (at avant) who came up with that method.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lol, probably not.  or at the least, youd be able to hang on to it for a really long time because of the friction.
> 
> is that all your gym has?
> ...




Yea, we have these hexagon type plates, with handles in them, and they are rubber/plastic coated.  I hate them!

Huh...?


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

lol

this is the machine im talkin about:







just put a clip on one side, and a one hand attachment on the other side.  then put the thumb of your hand through the clip, and the rest of your hand around the hand attachment.  squeeze together.  get it?


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

OOOOHHHHH....  Now I get it


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

i tried to find the thread at avant, but couldnt :/


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, we have these hexagon type plates, with handles in them, and they are rubber/plastic coated.  I hate them!
> 
> Huh...?


We have those too.    I love the gym I'm at but this is the one thing I can't stand.  The coating makes it such a pain in the ass to take plates on and off.


----------



## Monolith (May 14, 2004)

Training for 5/14:  Shoulders/Triceps

DB mil press - 55lbx6  50lbx5x4

Cybex lateral raise - 90lbx12x8  70lbx8 drop 30lbx10

Cable front raise - 25lbx12x9 drop 15lbx8

Reverse pec dec - 50lbx12  70lbx8.5  60lbx8 drop 30lbx12

---

CG bench - 90lbx12x8  70lbx8

Dips - -100lbx10  -80lbx10x9x7

Rope pushdown - 60lbx9x7.5  40lbx12

---

lol.

Weights dropped slightly.  Shoulders were most noticable, although i had a few more warmup sets than usual as my right shoulder was feeling a little weird.  Todays no carb might have contributed.  Eh, whatever.

Nothing new with the sesathin/rebirth.  Havent noticed any physical (or mental) changes with the effexor yet.  Temperature was cooler today, and there was no excessive sweating, so i think i was a bit premature to suggest the effexor had something to do with it.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

How often do you make your own supps?

Nice dips BTW.


----------



## Monolith (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How often do you make your own supps?
> 
> Nice dips BTW.



Note the "-" on the dips.  Thats the assisted weight, not added weight... lol.

What do you mean "make my own supps"?


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Oh. lol   Your still doin fine brother.  You are WAAAAAAAY taller than I thought you were 

Tried to make a homemade version of GO.  And I saw in another thread that you have a bunch of "kilos" of raws?


----------



## Monolith (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Oh. lol   Your still doin fine brother.  You are WAAAAAAAY taller than I thought you were
> 
> Tried to make a homemade version of GO.  And I saw in another thread that you have a bunch of "kilos" of raws?



Oh, lol, yeah.  Homemade GO is about a quarter the price of the real GO.  Although i havent quite got the recipe down, yet.  I need to get some choline bitartrate.  Doesnt taste as good, though, and its more of a hassle.  Although its kind of cool to mix stuff up yourself... imo anyway.  Interesting to see how each ingrediant does or doesnt effect you, and then how that can all changed when theyre taken together.

And yeah, im just gonna start blaming my height for all my shitty lifts.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2004)

My personal pre-workout blend is:

LeptiGen MASS
GO
Leucine
Arginine
NAC
ALA
extra flavor

If I want carbs, I'll add Vendetta.


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

awesome dips Mono!!  
and there is NOTHING wrong with your strength!!


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome dips Mono!!
> and there is NOTHING wrong with your strength!!



Yeah... thats right!  I'm normal, the rest of you are just genetic freaks.  

Hey TP, with all that, im suprised there's no NO2 in your stack. 

And have you had any problems with the ALA preworkout?  I thought i remember reading problems with hypoglycemia when it was taken without carbs, although that might have been in reference to r-ala.


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

LOL no no..  

I wonder the same thing too.. ?? I know if I take too much ALA or r-ALA even with carb meals I experience hypoglycemic effects. and without food or taken too far before a meal I get heartburn?


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2004)

Training for 5/15: Hams/Abs/Calves

SLDL - 135lbx10  225lbx8x8x6  205lbx7

Lying curl - 110lbx12x10  90lbx8  70lbx12

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x12x10x7

DB side bends - 90lbx10x8

---

Standing calf raise - 90lbx12  135lbx16x12x10

---

Grip has improved since i started training it directly a couple weeks ago.  Even just several direct sets a week seems to have helped a lot.  Doing DB side bends normally tires out my forearms quick, since the weight is banging up against my thigh repeatedly.  Wasnt too much of a problem this time, and with higher weight.

I think the grip strength has helped contribute to a nice increase on the SLDL's this week, too.  Bar didnt feel as heavy, and i felt like i could concentrate on the hams more without worrying about the bar slipping.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

> I think the grip strength has helped contribute to a nice increase on the SLDL's this week, too. Bar didnt feel as heavy, and i felt like i could concentrate on the hams more without worrying about the bar slipping.



 

It will also do wonders for your bar control on your presses.


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> 
> It will also do wonders for your bar control on your presses.




do you think it would help improve my weakness in dumbell presses (cant get them up myself)


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> do you think it would help improve my weakness in dumbell presses (cant get them up myself)




Yeah, if you get better gripo strength you can stabalize dumbells more effeciently and be able to handle more weight.  As far as getting them up, it will help some, but a lot of that is finding a techinique that works.  Like either clening the weight and sitting down or figuring out an effective way of kicking them up.


----------



## Monolith (May 16, 2004)

No gym.  Diet same.  Was out on my bicycle for about an hour, worked up a bit of a sweat, but nothing too strenuous.

Im probably going to stop the piracetam next week some time... its been about 6-7 weeks since i started it.  I cant say i noticed much from it, although apparently its effects can gradually increase with time... so im thinking if i stop it abruptly and feel different it'll be a good guage.  It needs to be cycled, anyway.  I just want to wait a bit longer so i can let the effexor ramp up to its correct dosage... i dont want any of the effexors effects getting confused with the discontinuation of the piracetam.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

Stats for 5/17, 4 weeks since eval begun:

Stomach - 38.75"
Right arm - 16.4"
Left arm - 16.2"
Right quad - 25.5"
Left quad - 25.4"
Neck - 16.25"
BW - 232lbs
BF - 19%

Stomach dropped by a 3/4 inch from last week.
Each arm lost a 1/10 of an inch from last week.
Each quad lost 3/10 of an inch from last week.
BW dropped 1.5lbs from last week.
3 point caliper seems down a percent from last week.

Weights have increased in most cases, and otherwise have stayed the same.

Finished the first bottle of sesathin right on time saturday PM.  Ive got around a tub and a half left of rebirth.  Should be able to continue this journal for another 4 weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2004)

Nice going on dropping some weight.........Keep it up!!


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

Training for 5/17:  Chest/Biceps

BB flat bench - 205lbx6x4  185lbx7

Decline BB - 185lbx9x5  165lbx8

DB flys - 35lbx8x3 drop 25lbx3 (  )

---

Cam bar curl - 65lbx18x8  45lbx15  ( LOL )

DB hammer curl - 20lbx11x9  15lbx14x9

Hammer machine curl - 45lbx15x9

---

Weight on chest didnt move from last week, 1RM is still estimated around 240.  Im fine with that, though, considering im dropping fat a lot faster.  Dont know what happened with the flys, chest just died after that first set.

I tried to copy P-Funks last bicep routine, which was a big mistake.   Managed to get 18 reps on the first set, but it killed me for the next one.  30s RI definitely wasnt enough time to get the reps any higher.  RI's got pretty damn short towards the end of the w/o, maybe around 20-25s.


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

Excellent progress.

Have you made any more diet changes?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 17, 2004)

1.5 lbs versus 3/4 inch on the stomach is spectaculat.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

No... still going High/Low/No/High/No/Low/No.

Im toying with the idea of getting some LG basic for the last half of this eval (to combine with the rebirth).  The rebirth hasnt really been all that remarkable, although to begin with i was very close to its "cutoff" point.  

I think the basic taken on mornings, and especially on no carb days would be superb.  Then with the rebirth in the evenings, and especially on high carb days.

Any thoughts on that, Jodi?  Or TP?

Then of course there's phenogen... bleh.  So many powders, so little time.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 17, 2004)

If I were an endo (and I am), I would use low dose Rebirth when I reached my setpoint, or below (1-2 servings forever), and then use Basic or MASS depending on whether cutting or bulking.

And since I am an endo, this is what I do. 

PhenoGen will not be good for cutting when below set-point, however.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 17, 2004)

Oh, and PhenoGen will be in pill form.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

lol... well my setpoint is somewhere between Jaba the Hutt and Roseanne.  This past summer i got up to 250lbs without much trouble, and in my early/mid teens i got up to 300 pretty easily (although around 300 the weight started adding a little slower).

And yeah, i just noticed in the Phenogen Q&A thread thats its no good for below setpoint cutters.  Maybe if i manage to get lean enough to bulk in a few years, i can give it a try.


----------



## Novo (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lol... well my setpoint is somewhere between Jaba the Hutt and Roseanne.


 Damn you're funny - I pop in here often, for a smile! Congrats on your progress, you must be so pleased


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> Damn you're funny - I pop in here often, for a smile! Congrats on your progress, you must be so pleased



haha, thanks man.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> haha, thanks man.



  Novo is a chic!  And damn hot!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 17, 2004)

LOL I remember Mayo thought I was a guy at first...Of course today I found his "plucking" thread in open chat. I'll have to harass him about that.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Novo is a chic!  And damn hot!



 whoops!

Sorry Novo.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Here: http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=9441&st=0

Check out Layne(str8flexed)  Holy veinage batman!


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Here: http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=9441&st=0
> 
> Check out Layne(str8flexed)  Holy veinage batman!



Ahhh... very nice.  Novo might give Jen a run for "nicest butt." 

And yeah, ive seen Layne's pics before... he's friggin amazing.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

I like Babs' butt.  I mean that avi... whoa damn!


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

Oh yeah, good point...

Hey, we cant forget J'Bo either!  And Jodi! 

We need a "butt-off."  Winner gets a bottle of sesathin.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

> Any thoughts on that, Jodi? Or TP?





> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If I were an endo (and I am), I would use low dose Rebirth when I reached my setpoint, or below (1-2 servings forever), and then use Basic or MASS depending on whether cutting or bulking.
> 
> And since I am an endo, this is what I do.
> ...



Ummm.......Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Oh yeah, good point...
> 
> Hey, we cant forget J'Bo either!  And Jodi!
> ...


----------



## Novo (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Here: http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=9441&st=0


You *didn't* do that?!  What are you THINKING you crazy fool, get it down before I come over there and make you (and I am scary when I'm mad ... I box ya know!  )




> We need a "butt-off." Winner gets a bottle of sesathin.


  I wish I could stay mad, but I can't help but laugh. You horrible sexist piglets - how do the girls over here put up with you?? I'm back off where I belong ...


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Stats for 5/17, 4 weeks since eval begun:
> 
> Stomach - 38.75"
> ...




 YAY!!! great progress!!! now theres some posititve motivation for you!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> Damn you're funny - I pop in here often, for a smile! Congrats on your progress, you must be so pleased



Mono is a funny guy!!!     LOL


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> I wish I could stay mad, but I can't help but laugh. You horrible sexist piglets - how do the girls over here put up with you?? I'm back off where I belong ...



It's not sexism, merely admiration.


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

Training for 5/18:  Quads/Grip

Squats - barx8  135lbx8  185lbx10x8x5  155lbx8

Superset - 
+Leg press - 400lbx15x12x10
+Leg extension - 110lbx10  90lbx8.5  70lbx8

---

3 sets plate pinch
3 sets wrist curl
2 sets reverse wrist curl
(forgot to write em down)

---

Squats felt heavy as shit today, got one less rep than last week on the last set, and i was letting my form slip a little.  Definitely lost some strength there... although its not too bad.

First time ive done supersets on leg day in a while, they burnt like hell.  Figured id give myself a present for dropping weight on the squats.


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Training for 5/18:  Quads/Grip
> 
> Squats - barx8  135lbx8  185lbx10x8x5  155lbx8
> ...




when you do the wrist curls don't just focus on curling your wrist and making it jsut a forearm exercise.  Get yuor grip involved to by letting the bar rol all the way out on your finger tips and then curling them up (like you are gripping) pulling the bar into your palm and finally curling your wrist.


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> when you do the wrist curls don't just focus on curling your wrist and making it jsut a forearm exercise.  Get yuor grip involved to by letting the bar rol all the way out on your finger tips and then curling them up (like you are gripping) pulling the bar into your palm and finally curling your wrist.



Yeah, thats exactly how ive been doing em!  I saw someone else doing them that way in the gym.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> You *didn't* do that?!  What are you THINKING you crazy fool, get it down before I come over there and make you (and I am scary when I'm mad ... I box ya know!  )



Sowwy  

Forgive me?  I didnt know that you boxed.. I get hot under the collar for a chick that can kick my ass


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

As strange as it sounds, i think my libido has actually increased some lately.  The only thing thats changed is the addition of the effexor.  Whats even odder, though, is that one of effexors side effects is _decreased_ libido or sexual dysfunction.  So i have no idea wtf is going on.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> As strange as it sounds, i think my libido has actually increased some lately.  The only thing thats changed is the addition of the effexor.  Whats even odder, though, is that one of effexors side effects is _decreased_ libido or sexual dysfunction.  So i have no idea wtf is going on.



More importantly - Do you have someone to share it with ??


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> More importantly - Do you have someone to share it with ??



Yeah, my buds lefty and righty.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah, my buds lefty and righty.



You can invite Ms Michigan and Rosey Palms - that would be a party!!


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> You can invite Ms Michigan and Rosey Palms - that would be a party!!



I dont suppose your wife has a sister?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2004)

Actually she does     (but she's taken)


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

Man, today has been a weird day so far.  All this morning i was horny as shit, which wasnt very helpful considering i had finals until early afternoon.  

I get home, grab something to eat, and i find i cant stop yawning.  I end up passing out for an hour and a half on my bed.  I got 8 hours of sleep last night, so i dont know why im so tired half way through the day.

Today _is_ a no carb day, but ive never experienced anything like this since i started carb cycling in december.  I thought it might be hypoglycemia, but i havent had any other symptoms (no headache, anxiety, etc).

The effexor has been at its current dosage for 4 days now (going to ramp up again tomorrow), and while fatigue is listed as a symptom, i hadnt noticed anything previously.

I did add some tyrosine to my "morning supp stack," and ive read that it can indirectly lead to an increase in libido as its a dopamine precursor...  but ive taken tyrosine before, and never to this effect.


----------



## Monolith (May 20, 2004)

Training for 5/20:  Back/Grip

One arm DB row - 65lbx10  90lbx10x9/8x7/6  85lbx7/6

CG tbar row - 160lbx7  135lbx8x7x6.5

WG pulldown - 100lbx15  130lbx8  120lbx7.5

DB shrugs - 80lbx12  90lbx10x8

---

Plate pinch - 20lbx65/55x50/40x40/40 (seconds)

---

Eh, alright.  Increased the reps a bit on the DB row.  Im still using the "contraption" for the tbar rows, tried bending over a little further with it today, so i dropped the weights a tad.  I really need to find some space to do a real tbar row, though.

Bumped up the effexor to 112.5mg today.  Havent noticed any changes.  Still had good energy in the gym.

Diet has been the same the past several days.  No alterations.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

What's up Mono ??   

Are you still dropping weight??


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Yes, make room for the true rows 

Worthless contraption


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, still droppin the pounds.  The diet tweak a couple weeks back really speeded things up.


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

Training for 5/21:  Shoulders/Triceps

DB mil press - 55lbx8x5  50lbx4

Cybex lateral raise - 100lbx9  80lbx8  60lbx9 drop 20lbx15

Cable front raise - 30lbx10.5  25lbx12x9

Reverse pec dec - 70lbx12x7 drop 40lbx6

---

CG bench - 155lbx9x6  135lbx5.5

Dips - -60lbx10x8x7 (60lb assist)

Rope pushdowns - 60lbx10x8x7

---

Took some E/C pre w/o.  Good energy despite the no carb day.

Shoulder felt better today, weights are back up to where they were 2 weeks ago on the DB press.  Increased reps/weights mildly on the next 3 exercises as well.

CG bench felt good, wrists got a little sore.  I'll tell ya, one good thing about being tall (and having a long reach) is its harder to get pinned under the bar.  On the last rep with 135, i could only get the bar up about half way... but i was already well above the pins. 

Dips were good as well.  Used 20lb less of an assist for roughly the same reps.  Pushdowns increased slightly.

Overall, im quite pleased, considering my weightloss has accelerated.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like you haev a lot to be pleased about.  Great work man


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

> Overall, im quite pleased, considering my weightloss has accelerated.



How much further from your goal are you??  Any guess at your bf%???

Great workouts.


----------



## Monolith (May 23, 2004)

Just got back from Boston.  Game was awesome!  Sox owned the jays.   It was a night game tho, and got pretty damn cold.  I had a sweatshirt and a jacket on and was still freezing.  They still had people wandering around trying to sell ice cream, though. 

I actually managed to avoid any cheats.  Meals were a little screwy, though... not a lot of whole food, lots of whey, and meal spacing got messed up too.  Nothing too serious though.

P, im takin measurements tomorrow.  Im not all that confident in my caliper accuracy, but probably somewhere around 19%.

Also... i think i may have found one of the reasons my gains have come so slowly.  Doc called me last week and mentioned my prolactin was somewhat elevated - at a "28" when normal values for men are between 0-20 (and most men seem to be between 5 and 15).  He didnt say what units it was in, but i had him mail me a copy of the blood work.

Im actually perusing the various dopamine agonists available right now, trying to find one that might best work with both my physiological and psychological problems.  Some of my ADD and depression symptoms, combined with these weird blood values, can (at least as i see it) be traced back to a couple specific dopaminergic pathways.  Some 5-HT2 antagonists might fit the bill too... but i think those are mostly antipsychotic meds.


----------



## Monolith (May 23, 2004)

Training for 5/22:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 135lbx10  225lbx10x8x6  205lbx6

Lying curl - 120lbx12x7  90lbx11x8

---

Standing calf raise - 90lbx10  135lbx17x12x10

---

Cable machine crunch - 40lbx12x12x10x8

DB side bends - 90lbx10x8

---

Decent.  Banged out a couple more reps on the first SLDL set, but that might have been pure determination than strength (since last week i went 8, 8, 6).  Lying curls increased mildly.


----------



## atherjen (May 23, 2004)

Mono, glad to hear that fatloss is speeding back up to par again!  

great work on the SL deads!!


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Stats for 5/24 - 

Stomach - 38.75"
Right arm - 16.3"
Left arm - 16.15"
Right quad - 25.75"
Left quad - 25.5"
Neck - 16.25"
BW - 229.5lbs
BF - 19%

Forgot i was taking measurements this morning, and drank a couple glasses of water before i remembered.  I think that explains why the stomach measurement didnt move (after i had a couple more glasses, stomach was out to 39.5... lol).

Measurements overall were strange.  Arms decreased by a hair, but quads seem to have increased somewhat.  Neck is the same for the third week in a row.

Scale says i lost 2.5lbs, but i dont see any changes in the tape that warrant that kind of fat loss.  Here's to hoping there wasnt too much muscle loss.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Hey Chiquita


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Training for 5/24:  Chest/Biceps

Flat bb bench - 205lbx5x4x3  185lbx6

Decline bb bench - 185lbx6x5x5x4

Incline DB - 60lbx7x5x5

---

Cam bar curl - 75lbx12x7  65lbx7  45lbx10

DB hammer curl - 20lbx10x8x8x7

---

No energy today.  Lost some reps here and there, but it was mostly on the first set (and highest volume set) leading me to believe it was more my lack of energy today than muscle loss.  I'll have a better guage after tomorrows w/o.

The drymouth from the effexor is getting quite noticable - annoyingly so.  I can drink shitloads of water and my throat still feels dry.  Looking back at the past week, i do seem to be sweating more than usual as well.  It's not terribly excessive, though.

Mood seems to have improved mildly, although its probably just joy from finishing the semester.  Ive been finding some good info on tyrosine and its interactions with effexor, so i may start toying with tyrosine dosing over the next week.

Finally, im eating slightly more on the high carb days lately.  Normally each meal has 2.5 cups of brown rice, its up to around 3 cups now.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Got a copy of my lab results today.

Testosterone is 480 ng/dl.
Prolactin is 28.7 ng/ml.
FSH is 2.3 miu/ml.
Free T4 is 1.69 ng/dl.
LH is 5.1 miu/ml.
TSH is 2.01 miu/ml.

Test is low, but normal.  Prolactin is high, and abnormal.  FSH is low, but normal.  T4 is high, but normal.

Test was taken on 4/27 after a 12 hour fast.


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

Woke up sick this morning.  Sore throat.  Cold sweats.  Been chugging bottles of vitamin C and echinacea.  Ive got a bottle of codeine cough syrup ive been sipping/gulping/chugging too.

Lucky me, its leg day today too.  Im gonna try to go in this afternoon still.  2:1 odds say i puke.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Sick?!?!  Thats a bitch.  Might not want to tax the immune system by hitting the gym... but its up to you


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

Yeah, i ended up not going to the gym.  Just felt too shitty.  It feels like a cat has been using my throat as a scratching post.  

Tomorrows a scheduled rest day.  Thursday, if im better, im gonna do an AM/PM split to get my legs in.  Shouldnt be too rough, since its a high carb day.


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

Forgot to note, ive suspended the piracetam from my morning stack (as of 5/25).


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2004)

Rest day.  Im feeling a bit better today, which is actually suprising.  Friend of mine who had a similar cold felt shitty for about a week.  Hopefully by tomorrow AM ill be back to normal, so i can hit my legs.

Looks like i might only get 5 meals in today, so im bumping up the protein in each meal (no carb).


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

Get Better and keep eating


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

GAH!

Screw that, im never going without my piracetam again. 

The last 2 nights ive been waking up every 2-3 hours (which is odd, since i always dosed the ptam in the morning), and my concentration/focus has been in the gutter.  Even stuff that interests me i have trouble comprehending on the first read, and i find my motivation has been shitty too.

I should really cut it out for a lengthy period of time to get a better guage of its effectiveness, and to make sure im not just getting some sort of withdrawl effects, but im going to put it off a bit longer.


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

AM training for 5/27:  Quads/Grip

Squats - 185lbx10x8+2x6  155lbx6+2  135lbx8x7+1x6x6

Leg ext - 130lbx10x9x7 drop 70lbx4

Plate pinch - 20lbx70/55x60/50x50/40 (seconds, right/left)

---

Still feeling a little under the weather today... runny nose/sore throat, etc.  No way i was gonna miss another day in the gym, though.  I began to feel nauseous by the last few sets of squats, which might have been due to me being sick (but i also did 8 working sets, which is 4 more than i normally do).  Was gonna do some leg press, but just did a few sets on the leg ext to finish up.  Didnt feel like starting the day by puking on someone.

Took some E/C as well.


----------



## stencil (May 27, 2004)

Feel better, man... get some rest!


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

rest up and hit it hard back in the gym when your well again! dont make yourself more ill!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

Feel better soon


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone 

Im feeling quite a bit better now, actually, so im still gonna go in tonight to do back/traps.


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

PM training for 5/27:  Back/traps

One arm DB row - 95lbx10/9.5x7/6  90lbx6.5/5.5  85lbx6/5.5

CG tbar - 160lbx7  135lbx7x6x6

CG cable row - 120lbx7.5  100lbx10x8 drop 70lbx10

---

DB shrugs - 80lbx10x8 drop 60lbx6

Reverse smith shrugs - 160lbx10 drop 140lbx10 drop 90lbx10

---

Eh.  Roughly the same as last week.  Tried to bump up to the 95's for db rows, but i wasnt really feelin it.  They tired me out pretty quick, had to drop the weight a bit.  Shrugs were annoying, as i stupidly trained grip this AM, and after doing a bunch of grip-intense back exercises it felt like my hands were coated with vaseline.    Oh well.  Took another shot of E/C before i went in.

May get 7 meals in today, since i got up earlier than normal.

Also, im currently perusing 1fast, putting together an order... their PH section is quite tempting.   With a shelf life of at least 1-2 years, how can i resist?


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Mono.  If you order some PS's or PH's, order in the bulk powder form.  Have them vacuum seal it(extra couple of dollars) and then toss it in your freezer.  Will last arounf 10 years 

How do you know what its like to haev your hands coated in Vaseline? 

Nice workout man


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

lmao

Yeah, i was thinking of buying the bulk powders... but i figure if i really get into anabolic use, ill just go the injectible route.  Cheaper and easier on the liver.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Yea, so true.  I havent even seen how much you would need to buy(M-1T) but for only 10$ a bottle, you cant loose either way.


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, ive got a couple bottles of M1T in my cart.  And some M4OHN... some S1+ somehow found its way in there too. 

Oh hey, there's some M5AA, too!  Silly little buggers...


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

EDIT: 

Actually, looks as if they dont even sell M-1T in bulk..


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, most of the designer crap you cant get in bulk.

Half this shit im probably not going to use anyway, hell, ive yet to do a clean bulk... and ive been training consistently for a year and a half now (thanks, 18 years of sugar and soda!).

Im not sure what i want to do once im done with this eval.  Ive become really interested in dopamine lately, since a lot of my depression symptoms seem to correlate with f'd up dopamine (the negative symptoms for schizophrenia are actually spot on for me, as scary as that is).  Combine that with all the attention dopaminergics have gotten over the past few months in relation to body comp, and theyre really tempting me to play with them.   Just need to read up s'more before i jump in.  

There's a few other things im interested in trying... mostly diet wise.  I'd like to try out Lyle'd UD 2.0, or even some stupid shit, like a 6k cal day/0k cal day cycle... just for shits and giggles.  Something fun to break the monotony of my endless cutting.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Well, I suggest reading up if you are going to dabble in anything foreign.  Which I am sure you do.  You seem pretty fuckin smart to me when it comes to certian supplements.  Just wait untill winter, then maybe start a clean bulk?


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, I suggest reading up if you are going to dabble in anything foreign.  Which I am sure you do.  You seem pretty fuckin smart to me when it comes to certian supplements.  Just wait untill winter, then maybe start a clean bulk?



lol, nah, im actually pretty clueless when it comes to supps.  I just read and regurgitate the info later... and not always accurately.    Places like Avant, Lyle's board, CEM... those are the friggin encyclopedia's of the supplement world.

Yeah, i may just go ahead and bulk this winter.  I really should do a bulk without any _excessive_ supplementation just to get a baseline.  A 2 week bulk counts, right?


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

Training for 5/28:  Shoulders/Triceps

Standing BB mil press - 95lbx8x6x4

Upright row - 90lbx10x7.5  80lbx8  60lbx10

Reverse pec dec - 70lbx10x7  50lbx8

Cybex lateral raise - 100lbx8  80lbx7.5  60lbx8  50lbx10

---

Dips - BWx9x5.5  -60lbx8  -80lbx8 (- = assisted weight)

Uni cable tri pushdowns - 40lbx10x10/9x9/8 (right/left)

O/H DB ext - 20lbx10/7  15lbx11/10x10/8

---

Somethin's screwy, because my sleep was messed up again last night.  Kept waking up every couple hours.  Eh.

No carb day today.  Energy was kind of lacking.

Rebirth/Sesathin use continues.  Libido is down, but is still higher than it was a couple weeks ago (although thats not saying much).


----------



## Monolith (May 29, 2004)

Training for 5/29:  Hams/Calves/Abs

SLDL - 225lbx10x8x6x6

Lying curl - 120lbx12x6  90lbx9x6

3 sets calf raises

6 sets weighted crunches

---

Weights are consistent with last week.


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Mono excellent standing military yestarday and kick butt SL deads today!  Strength is pretty good lately eh?


----------



## Monolith (May 29, 2004)

Not really :/

Standing mil's are off by a few reps from a couple months ago, although i expect them to get back up to where they were in the next couple weeks since i just havent done them in a while.  SLDL's were alright... weights been stagnant, though.

If the weight keeps dropping at ~2lbs/week, though, i cant complain.


----------



## Monolith (May 31, 2004)

Stats for 5/31:

Stomach - 38.6"
Right arm - 16.25"
Left arm - 16.1"
Right quad - 25.3"
Left quad - 25.3"
Neck - 16.15"
BW - 228lbs
BF - ~18%

Down 1.5lbs from last week.  Stomach, neck, and arms all dropped by a hair.  Quads were down 1/5-1/3".  BF guesstimation seems to put me down by another %.

Strength from last week seems to have decreased mildly in chest and biceps.
Strength from last week seems to have increased mildly in quads and abs.
Strength from last week seems to have stayed roughly the same in hams, back, shoulders, and tri's.


----------



## atherjen (May 31, 2004)

Right on!! Progress is defintily at a good rate now Mono! 
how are you feeling? 



> Strength from last week seems to have decreased mildly in chest and biceps.
> Strength from last week seems to have increased mildly in quads and abs.
> Strength from last week seems to have stayed roughly the same in hams, back, shoulders, and tri's.


 ohhh my dear head! lol just had to word it like that didnt you!


----------



## Monolith (May 31, 2004)

Thanks, Jen.  Im somewhat disappointed at my measurements - they dont seem to change consistently from week to week.

Anyway, my gym was closed today for memorial day, so it looks like im gonna do another AM/PM w/o on thursday to make up for it.


----------



## Mudge (May 31, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Got a copy of my lab results today.
> 
> Testosterone is 480 ng/dl.



I've seen much much lower, thats not too bad. One guy (one nut) scores a 180 and another guy scored something in the 240 range and would not be given HRT still, these aren't old men either. Mr 1Nut is my age, the other guy is 22 I think.


----------



## Monolith (May 31, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I've seen much much lower, thats not too bad. One guy (one nut) scores a 180 and another guy scored something in the 240 range and would not be given HRT still, these aren't old men either. Mr 1Nut is my age, the other guy is 22 I think.



Yeah, its higher than i thought it would be, but still, ive seen reference ranges for males my age (20) up in the 700-800 range.

The prolactin is friggin weird, too.  It's not hyperprolactinemia, but its still elevated.  I wish there were an easier way to get blood tested... it takes months if i go through my doctor (getting them to actually do a blood test, setting up an appointment, wrestling with them to send me a copy of the results, etc...).

Id like to try bromo, see how it effects my blood levels.  5mg would probably drop me right into the normal range.  Im thinking it would help my atypically shitty libido, as well.


----------



## Mudge (May 31, 2004)

You can do it yourself outside of getting it through your doctor.

http://www.health-tests-direct.com/
www.lef.org


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You can do it yourself outside of getting it through your doctor.
> 
> http://www.health-tests-direct.com/
> www.lef.org



Eugh.  Thats expensive. :/  Maybe im better off just harrassing my doctor every few weeks.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Training for 6/1:  Chest/Biceps

BB bench - 205lbx6x4x3  185lbx6

Incline DB - 65lbx8x4  60lbx5x4

Cable xover - 40lbx12x10

---

Alt DB curl - 35lbx9x5  30lbx5

Hammer DB - 25lbx8x6  20lbx8

BB curl - 60lbx7x5

---

Got 205 for 6 on the bench today, which was nice.  Up a rep from last week.  I actually got 7, but had a bit of help on the last rep from a spotter.  Didnt have a spotter for the next 2 sets so i didnt push it.

Biceps are still weak as shit.  Nothin new there.

Goin in to see my shrink today.  I'm gonna see if i can finagle a script for bromo or pergolide.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Bleh.  Got me some wellbutrin... not exactly what i was looking for, but whatever.

I tried explaining my reasoning for wanting to try a dopamine agonist (from a psychological perspective, without even mentioning its body comp effects), and he said "oh ok, well lets try this first."  

Maybe my methodology is just wrong?  I know some avant-heads read this ocassionaly, maybe theyd have some insight...

A lot of my depression-like symptoms align perfectly with the negative symptoms of schizophrenia.  Stuff like emotional blunting, ADD, etc.  All of that is related to decreased DA activity in the frontal cortex.  Combine that with my somewhat elevated prolactin, and i think all signs point to "your dopamine is fucked."  From what little reading ive done, it seems like the frontal cortex - and more specifically the mesocortical dopaminergic pathway - is populated mainly by D1 and D5 receptors (and some D2).  The tuberoinfundibular pathway, projecting to the hypothalamus (and regulating prolactin), is mostly D2.  So wouldnt a drug like pergolide be right up my alley, disregarding its use as a body comp supplement?  It has D1 and D2 agonist activity, and it looks like some D5 activity too.

Am i insane?  Should i just stick to what the shrink is telling me?  Or is there some validity to ^?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds like a valid point to me, but I really dont know shit 

I have a hard time with biceps too.  Keep hittin them, and they will grow.  Have you thought about increasing sets and reps?  My arms respond to higher volume I think.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sounds like a valid point to me, but I really dont know shit
> 
> I have a hard time with biceps too. Keep hittin them, and they will grow. Have you thought about increasing sets and reps? My arms respond to higher volume I think.


How much volume you talkin?  Ill give it a try next week.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Untill you cant reach the back of your head from the great pump! 

I dont know, maybe twice what your doing now.  Try something like BB curls, incline DB, hammer DB, and negative EZ bars.  4 sets of each.  Or whatever, there are a ton of exercises, do what you feel works good


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

My arms are so weak as it is, that by the 10th set id probably be too spent to even rep with the bar, though. 

I'll try some of this high-volume "bicep cardio" next week.  It obviously cant hurt anything.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> My arms are so weak as it is, that by the 10th set id probably be too spent to even rep with the bar, though.
> 
> I'll try some of this high-volume "bicep cardio" next week. It obviously cant hurt anything.


I like doing SLOW Chinups to focus on the biceps along with SLOW isolation DB curls.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 2, 2004)

No carb day today.  Only got 5 meals in, bumped up the protein in each.  Got all the sesathin/rebirth in.  No gym.

Gonna do AM/PM legs/back tomorrow since i missed monday.  I did this last week and i was fried, but hopefully it wont be too bad this week... 




			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I like doing SLOW Chinups to focus on the biceps along with SLOW isolation DB curls.


Ill give those a try too.  Although, for chinups, slow is about the only pace i can go.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

slow... good.. good form..  

your going to lift 2X today?? madman!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

AM training for 6/3:  Quads

Squats - 185lbx10x8x6  155lbx8x6  135lbx8x6x6

---

Thats all, 8 sets of squats.  I was dead tired by the end.  Normally i would have done a couple more exercises, but judging from last weeks experience, i decided to keep it short and sweet.

Weight stayed roughly the same as last week.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

PM training for 6/3:  Back

CG pullups - -100lbx12x7  (- = assisted weight)

WG pullups - -120lbx6  -160lbx7

BB rows - 115lbx10x8x8x7

Hammer low row - 180lbx10x8x7

DB pullover - 60lbx10x6  50lbx6

DB shrugs - 80lbx10x10x8

---

I think im doin something wrong, here... i can only BB row 115 for 10 (after 4 shitty sets up pullups), yet i can DB row 95lbs in each hand for 10?  My form has got to be off on the DB rows... but i cant think of how.  Im not turning into the weight, not jerking it, pulling it slow, full ROM... wtf.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

Training for 6/4:  Shoulders/Triceps

Standing BB mil press - barx10  95lbx9x5.5x5x4

Upright row - 90lbx8  80lbx7  70lbx7

Reverse pec dec - 70lbx10x8  50lbx8

Cybex lateral raise - 100lbx8  80lbx8  60lbx8

---

Dips - BWx8.5x6  -60lbx8  -80lbx8  (- = assisted)

Unilateral cable tri pushdown - 40lbx10x10/8x10/8

O/H DB ext - 20lbx10/8x8/6  15lbx11/9

---

Not much has changed from last week.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

great job onthe standing presses man!!!  how is you ROM on the exercises??  getting all the way down to the top of your shoulders on the eccentric?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job onthe standing presses man!!! how is you ROM on the exercises?? getting all the way down to the top of your shoulders on the eccentric?


yeah... i bring it down actually to the top of my chest, pause, then push up.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Do you ever use DB's for the lateral raises?  Or for rear laterals?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

Sometimes for side laterals (i usually switch between machine, DB, and cable every few weeks), but rarely for rear laterals.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 5, 2004)

Was busy all day, didnt make it in to the gym.

My sleep has been off lately, too.  The effexor (now coupled with wellbutrin) has made me into a light sleeper.  I wake up at least once a night.  Also, i always wake up _early_ in the morning no matter what time i went to bed.  i.e., last night i went to bed at midnight, but i woke up at 3am and again at 5am.  At 5 i couldnt fall back asleep, even after laying in bed till 6am. 

Anyway, diets been the same.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 5, 2004)

Err...

Im drunk :/

Was at a friends bday party and finally gave in.  Had beer, pizza, gum, and popcorn.

I cant feel my face...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Err...
> 
> Im drunk :/
> 
> ...


rofl, im such a retard

before i passed out i made sure i posted my transgressions, as if im trying to repent.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

Stats for 6/7:

Stomach - 38.4"
Right arm - 16.2"
Left arm - 16"
Right quad - 25.6"
Left quad - 25.4"
Neck - 16.15"
BW - 228
BF - ~19%

---

Weight stayed the same (thank you cheap beer and drunken pizza gorging), but this is actually pretty interesting... as my gut still decreased and quads increased.  Arms also dropped by just a hair.  Thats actually a good sign imo, as i really am "recomping", and not just dropping weight.  Of course, with the stagnation in weights ive got at the gym, i never would have guessed that im actually adding lbm.  Who knew.

This week will be the last week of my rebirth/sesathin eval, wrapping up 8 weeks.  It's gonna be nice and clean.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2004)

Way to go Mono!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Err...
> 
> Im drunk :/
> 
> ...


  Oh.. man... thats funny!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

I seriously ate like half a pizza and about 20 chicken wings.  I havent had beer in so long, tho, it didnt take much to get me cocked... like 6 corona's and i was done for.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Corona, or Corona Extra's?  I start to feel buzzed after like 2 beers.  Im such a light weight now


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

Training for 6/7:  Chest/Biceps

DB Bench - 80lbx7.5x5x4x2.5

Incline DB - 65lbx6x3  60lbx4x3

Cable xover - 50lbx9  40lbx9x7x8

---

Alt DB curl - 35lbx8/7x4  30lbx5

Hammer DB curl - 25lbx8x7  20lbx8

BB curl - 60lbx6x4

---

Lost a bit of strength in the biceps.  Chest seems about the same.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Corona, or Corona Extra's? I start to feel buzzed after like 2 beers. Im such a light weight now


Yeah... just about every girl i know can out drink me now.   And i think it was just regular corona's.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

LOL!  Corona Extra's have more alcohol content.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL! Corona Extra's have more alcohol content.


I thought you were gonna tell me corona's dont have any alcohol in them...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Funny story, I was hangin out with these girls once.  Well, this one was like "I am sooo drunk"  So I say what are you drinking?  She says "O'Douls"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Funny story, I was hangin out with these girls once. Well, this one was like "I am sooo drunk" So I say what are you drinking? She says "O'Douls"


I think she just wanted some action


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2004)

Training for 6/8:  Quads

Squats - 185lbx10x8x4+1

Leg press - 450lbx12x8x10 

Leg ext - 130lbx9  drop 90lbx6  drop 30lbx12

---

Blaerahgsdgauighagoasdg.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Leg press go down?  I havent seen you leg press in weeks...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah, it went down a bit.  But i was wtf'ing at doing a set of 8 and then a set of 10.  lol.

I think i might have been screwing up my ROM on that last set.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Sometimes I do that, but it is usually from a longer RI.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

Diets been excellent all this week.  I guess one screwup in 8 weeks isnt too bad... kind of annoying though.  Oh well.

Training for 6/10:  Back/traps

*BB rows* - 4 sets
135lbx10
135lbx8+1
135lbx6+1
135lbx5.5

*Hammer low row* - 5 sets
180lbx10
180lbx9+1
180lbx8
180lbx7+1
180lbx6+1

*DB pullover* - 3 sets
60lbx10
60lbx7+1
60lbx5+1

*DB shrugs* - 3 sets
80lbx10
80lbx10
80lbx10

*Reverse smith shrugs *- 3 sets
140lbx15
140lbx12
140lbx12

---

Had good energy today, suprisingly.  Really good intensity.  BB rows went up a bit... but i still think there has to be something wrong with my form, either on BB rows or DB rows... since the weights arent correlating.  I can row a 95lb DB 10 times with one hand, yet i can only row 135lb 10 times with 2 hands??

Anyway, i think hammer low rows are my new favorite exercise.  They felt really great.  Im gonna leave em in for at least another 3-4 weeks.

Overall, weight was up quite a bit from last week.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

Dont sweat you little splurge!!  You earned it!   
I am a lightweight when it come to booze too, ONE beer and I am buzzed.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Dont sweat you little splurge!! You earned it!
> I am a lightweight when it come to booze too, ONE beer and I am buzzed.


lol, Hi Sapph.  Thanks.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

Training for 6/11:  Shoulders/Triceps

*Standing BB mil press* - 4 sets
95lbx10
95lbx6
95lbx5.5
95lbx4.5

*Upright row* - 3 sets
90lbx8
80lbx7
70lbx7+1

*Reverse pec dec* - 3 sets
80lbx7
70lbx6
60lbx7

*Cybex lateral raise* - 2 sets
100lbx7
80lbx5.5

---

*CG bench* - 2 sets
135lbx9.5
135lbx5

*Unilateral cable tri pulldown* - 4 sets
50lbx10
50lbx9/8
50lbx8/7
50lbx8/7

*O/H DB ext* - 4 sets
25lbx6/5
20lbx8/7
20lbx8/6
20lbx7/6

---

Bleh.  Eeked out slightly more reps on the standing BB press.  Lost a bit on the reverse pec.  On the first set of cybex lateral raises, i tweaked something in my neck/left trap.  Hurt like a bitch (and hurts slightly if i turn my head to either side).  Tried to do another set of laterals, but it was bothering me.  Was gonna do some dips next, but they usually bother my shoulders anyway, so i just went to do some CG bench instead.  Aggravatingly, it was screwing up my form on that too.  Still got 2 sets in, and then just did some accessory crap.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

fot the barbell press the number of reps per set would suggest that you are going to failure on each set.  Correct??  Why not stop a few reps shoort of failure and try and keep a consitnet number of reps per set (say 95lbs x 6 reps for 4 sets).  That way you let the fatigue accumulate without trashing your CNS.  If you can get all the reps for all the sets then next week either bump the weight up or try and raise the number of sets.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fot the barbell press the number of reps per set would suggest that you are going to failure on each set. Correct?? Why not stop a few reps shoort of failure and try and keep a consitnet number of reps per set (say 95lbs x 6 reps for 4 sets). That way you let the fatigue accumulate without trashing your CNS. If you can get all the reps for all the sets then next week either bump the weight up or try and raise the number of sets.


Sounds good... ill give it a try next week.  Thanks.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

Owned.

BSL's website said they were out of the new low carb whey.  I called up Ryan and he said he had 2 bags of chocolate left he was gonna use for himself, but he let me have em. 

Apparently milk prices are screwing with his supply, so it may not be back in stock for a while.  And if it does come back soon, the price will be a bit higher.  Luckily im sitting on 30lbs of it now.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Who is Ryan?  I need connections like that!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

haha, its no connection, i just called him up with the number listed on the BSL website.  He just rocks at customer service.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 12, 2004)

Training for 6/12:  Hams/Calves/Abs

*SLDL*
135lbx6
225lbx4
275lbx2
315lbx2
315lbx1.5  + regular dead 315lbx1
225lbx4
225lbx4
225lbx4

*Cable machine crunch*
50lbx12
50lbx8.5
40lbx9
40lbx8
40lbx5

*Standing calf raise *
135lbx10
135lbx10
135lbx10
135lbx10

---

SLDL's sucked.  Had no real plan with the reps... was gonna go a bit heavier, but nothing specific.  Of course, i wasnt counting on my grip pussying out after just a couple sets.  I almost lost the bar on the first set of 315, but told myself i could just get a better grip on it and be fine.  Second set, my hams were fine, but i had to let the weight down or it would have dropped on its own - i was holding onto the left side of the bar with two fingertips.  I ripped the fucking skin off my left ring finger trying to keep the goddamn bar in my hand.  Anyway, thats why theres one rep of regular deads in there - had to lift the bar back up to the pins. 

I may just start using straps again, but do direct grip work 2x a week.  Or maybe ill just give myself a testosterone drip.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Owned.
> 
> BSL's website said they were out of the new low carb whey. I called up Ryan and he said he had 2 bags of chocolate left he was gonna use for himself, but he let me have em.
> 
> Apparently milk prices are screwing with his supply, so it may not be back in stock for a while. And if it does come back soon, the price will be a bit higher. Luckily im sitting on 30lbs of it now.


Got ya beat, I have 60lbs 

I can only hope he doesn't run out of flavors, then I'm screwed.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Got ya beat, I have 60lbs
> 
> I can only hope he doesn't run out of flavors, then I'm screwed.


60 lbs 

Man, i always think to myself "i hope the police never have a reason to come in my house"... because theyd open my cabinet and see kilo after kilo of various colored powders.  I'd end up down in Guantanamo.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Now what do your parents think?  LOL!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

They just think im nuts.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> They just think im nuts.


My parents think I am nuts too....Actually my mom just thinks I am gross and disgusting....lol, gotta love that!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

lmao... yeah, parents can be so supportive.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

Just finished up the last of my rebirth and sesathin tonight.  Measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

Measurements for 6/14:

Stomach - 37.3"
Right arm - 16.15"
Left arm - 15.75"
Right quad - 25.4"
Left quad - 25"
Neck - 16"
BW - 222lbs
BF - ~17%

---

Well wtf.  I guess all that extra weight from last week was just water, because there's no way in hell i lost 6lbs of fat in one week... unless that yellow powder in this last tub of rebirth was DNP instead of lecithin. 

Lost slightly more than an inch off my gut from last week.  Arms are down around 1/4 inch.  Quads dropped by around 1/4.  Neck down slightly.  And, as i said, BW down 6lbs.  Shitty 3 point caliper estimates around 17%.

Today is chest/bi... kind of anxious to see if i lost any strength, considering how much weight i lost.

Depressingly, my pics from 2 months ago look almost exactly the same to the ones i just took this morning.  

Oh well, ive carb cycled for 6 months already, i guess i can do 6 more.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

Also:

Before i critique the rebirth/sesathin, im going to log one more week in this journal to get a baseline for the diet.  I'm also wondering if my libido will pick back up...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

Training for 6/14:  Chest/biceps

*DB bench* - 4 sets
80lbx7
80lbx4.5
80lbx3.5
80lbx2.5

*Incline DB bench* - 2 sets
65lbx5.5
65lbx3.5

*Decline BB bench* - 2 sets
135lbx11
135lbx8

---

*Cam bar curl* - 4 sets
75lbx9
75lbx4
65lbx6
45lbx10

*Hammer DB curl* - 3 sets
25lbx6
20lbx8
20lbx8

*Hammer machine curl* - 2 sets
45lbx20
45lbx15

---

Blah.  Strength dropped by half a rep on the DB bench from last week.  Same with incline.  Biceps are weak as hell, too.  My left arm is under 16 inches now... 

I still cant understand how i dropped 6lbs in one week.  Even assuming i was holding water, and i dropped 2lbs last week (putting me at 226), then what the hell happened this week where i lost 4lbs?  Diet was exactly the same.  WTF.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Whats a "testosterone drip"?

That weird that you lost so much weight.  I am scared to step back on the scale once I get back in the gym.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> then what the hell happened this week where i lost 4lbs?  Diet was exactly the same.  WTF.


_Did you stop taking your 4lbs effexor pill? _


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

rofl, no.  still taking that.

im beginning to think the bupropion might have something to do with it, though.  gonna need to research it a bit more.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

You take too much shit!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

I know... i think im prone to obsession.  I should take something for it.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I know... i think im prone to obsession.


_We should find a club. 
EDIT: You see? I came back to edit this damn post. _


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You take too much shit!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

But i love my chemicals...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Training for 6/15:  Quads/Grip

*Squats* - 4 sets
135lbx10
135lbx10
135lbx10
135lbx8

*Leg Press* - 4 sets
450lbx10
450lbx8
400lbx10
400lbx8

*Plate Pinch* - 3 sets
20lbx90/65 (seconds, right/left)
20lbx75/50
20lbx55/50

*Reverse curl* - 3 sets
barx20
65lbx15
135lbx6

*Forward curl* - 2 sets
40lbx10
40lbx8

---

I strained something in my neck last friday, and it keeps acting up.  It hurts to turn my head to either side.  Anyway, i kept the weights somewhat low today, to avoid straining against it.  Last sets on each exercise were maybe 2 reps short of failure.

I didnt train grip at all last week, but looking back a few weeks, my grip strength has improved quite a bit.  Too bad i can still just barely hang on to 315.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

What to do... what to do...

Now that this rebirth eval is just about over, im not sure what i want to try next.  Ive been thinking about giving bromo a shot, or even pergolide (although its expensive as hell, and my shrink isnt budging... yet  ).

Ive also got myself a shit-ton of various androgens sitting in a box, thought i might play with those some time this summer....

In the short term i want to give this "carb every day" version of carb cycling a try.  It'll probably blow up in my face, but itll be fun to try, at least.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 16, 2004)

What a bizarre fucking day.

No carb day, no gym.

So i wake up feeling groggy as shit at like 5:30am after going to sleep around 1:30 (thank you, effexor).  So i go through my now normal routine of falling asleep for an hour, waking up, falling asleep for another hour, waking up... untill i finally drag my ass out of bed (although a somewhat interesting side effect is lucid dreams i almost always remember, even if they are completey fucking insane).

Anyway, im feeling fine... dont have anything to do today except go to class later in the evening.  I start cookin up some chicken, doing some shit around the house... and i start feeling "weird."  It was sort of like feeling foggy-minded, combined with a headache, dizziness, and some slight nausea.  It got worse until around noon, when i realized i had stupidly forgotton to take my effexor/wellbutrin cocktail.  I assumed i was just suffering from some withdrawl effects, and that it would clear up soon after i took my happy pills... i was wrong.  It got progressively worse throughout the day, and symptoms began to resemble hypoglycemia (something that wasnt completely implausible since it was a no carb day).  I had a little milk, and i actually felt a little better... although i still felt like shit.  45 minutes later i felt the same.  So, scratch hypoglycemia.  Then i thought i might be experiencing some of the "NE depletion" ive read about regarding effexor and other NRI's.  So, i drop 3g of tyrosine down my throat, to see if it help.  I took it with food.

So, this finally seems to help a bit.  Still feeling like crap (and i never made it to class), but after popping a couple advil and going back to sleep, i now feel pretty much back to normal.  All in all, a really crappy day... but in a way, sort of interesting.

As a strange side note, while i was feeling my worst, i couldnt sweat at all... i went over someones house at one point to help them move stuff, and even in the heat while moving shit around my skin didnt even get damp.  What makes that especially odd is that i normally sweat just by thinking about heat.  I thought the lack of sweating might have just been me being used to more sweating while using sesathin... but right now, about 10 hours later, im sitting in an air conditioned room and perspiring ever so slightly - earlier i was nearly shivering in the same room.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats odd...  Glad you feel better now.

When I feel like shit, I blame it on my little sister, and tell her she is a punk haha!  I would never know about all the "possibles".  You know, sometimes certian things have a simple explanation


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

It's all that shit your taking.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 18, 2004)

Leave my shit alone!  I <3 chemicals.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 18, 2004)

Training for 6/18:  Shoulders/Triceps

*Standing BB mil* - 3 sets
95lbx10
95lbx6
95lbx5.5

*Seated DB mil* - 2 sets
45lbx5
40lbx5

*Cable front raise* - 2 sets
30lbx8.5
20lbx10

*Cable side raise* - 2 sets
20lbx9
20lbx7

---

*CG bench* - 3 sets
135lbx9
135lbx6
115lbx8

*Unilateral cable pushdown* - 3 sets
50lbx10
50lbx8.5/8 (right/left)
40lbx10.5/9.5

*O/H DB ext* - 3 sets
25lbx6/5
20lbx8/7
20lbx7/6

---

Same old same old.  No carb day.  Diets been good.  Feeling much better after wednesdays little trippy experience.  Libido has increased, although that could also be from the wellbutrin.

I keep finding myself going for the tub of rebirth 20-30 minutes before each meal... only to find an empty space.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 19, 2004)

Training for 6/19:  Hams, Calves, Abs

*SLDL* - 7 sets
315lbx2
315lbx2
315lbx2
225lbx4
225lbx4
225lbx4
225lbx4

*Cable machine crunch* - 5 sets
50lbx12
50lbx8
40lbx11
40lbx9
40lbx7

*Standing calf raise* - 4 sets
160lbx8
160lbx8
160lbx8
160lbx8

---

Eh, just kind of screwing around today.  Tried picking a weight where i could keep the reps consistent each set.  Was about a rep short of failure by the last set.  Felt alright. 

Grip was much better today, too... i could actually hold on to 315 for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, this pretty much ends my rebirth/sesathin evaluation.  8 weeks of product use, with one final week as comparison.

For the first 2 weeks - 4/19 to 5/3 - my diet stayed the same as it was before i started the evaluation (right around maintenance), and weightloss didnt seem to increase all that much.  In the first 2 weeks, i lost half an inch off the gut, gained around a 1/5" on each quad, gained 1/4" on the neck, and gained half a pound.  BF% didnt appear to change at all, however throughout this eval it was taken using only 3 points, and im still not completely consistent with my readings.  Weights in the gym seemed to stay the same or increase (very) slightly.

After those first 2 weeks, i switched a low carb day to a no carb day (which is the diet i stayed with for the rest of the evaluation).  

The next 4 weeks - 5/3 to 6/1 - my weightloss increased to an average of 2lbs per week.  I also began venlafaxine on 5/11, ramped quickly up to 150mg/ED.  I lost about 1.4" off the gut, 1/4" off each arm, 3/4" off each quad, and 1/2" off the neck.  Total weight lost was 7.5lbs.  Caliper readings put me somewhere around 18%.  Looking back at the logs, weights actually seem to have increased somewhat.  e.g. on 4/30 i did a DB row with 85lbs for 10 reps.  On 5/27 i did 95lbs for 10 reps (well, left arm only got 9.5  ).  Triceps and shoulders seemed to stay stagnant.  Quads and hams increased somewhat.

The final 2 weeks - 6/1 to 6/14 - there was some weird shit goin' on.  To start things off, on friday, 6/4, i finally broke from my chicken/rice OCD and had a few drinks... that led to some pizza... and finally to some BBQ chicken (even in my drunken haze, i knew i needed protein  ).  I should have brought some sesathin with me, and taken a gulp or two of it (especially considering sesamin may increase gene expression of ALDH  ), but i didnt think of it.  Also, on 6/1, i began bupropion at 150mg/ED.  Stats for that week were somewhat depressing - weight remained stagnant at 228lbs (same weight as the previous week), however, my gut still shrank by 1/5", and quads actually increased slightly.  I thought this was quite promising, considering how badly i cheated just 3 days earlier.  The really weird stuff came the following week, though.  The week of 6/7 to 6/14 i was perfect with my diet (as i had been for the first 6 weeks).  The bupropion was increased to 300mg/ED, and i had some weird side effects a couple days later.  Weird headaches, felt really groggy and foggy-minded... somewhat nauseous too.  It was a no carb day, and i at first mistook the symptoms for hypoglycemia.  Had a bit of milk, and it didnt help anything.  Finally, i took 3g of tyrosine, a couple advil, and went to sleep.  Woke up a couple hours later feeling fine.  The rest of the week was relatively normal.  However, when i took my stats that week... i was just a little shocked.  In one week, i lost 1.1" off my gut, lost nearly 1/4" off my arms, 1/5" off my quads, 1/5" off my neck, and 6lbs total.  Weights in the gym decreased by quite a bit, most noticably in chest and biceps.

Now, stats for the comparison week, in which i didnt use rebirth or sesathin (this past week, 6/14 to 6/21):

Stomach - 37.5"
Right arm - 16"
Left arm - 15.75"
Right quad - 25.25"
Left quad - 25"
Neck - 16"
BW - 223.5lbs
BF - ~18%

Diet stayed exactly the same.  Gut increased by 1/5", the only time in the past 9 weeks its ever increased from one week to the next.  It could be water, as i was feeling slightly bloated this morning... but still, it would be an odd coincidence, seeing as how ive felt bloated "measurement morning" in the past and still at least maintained the previous weeks stats.  Arms stayed roughly the same, as did quads and neck.  Bodyweight _increased_ by 1.5lbs.  This is only the second time my weight has increased in the past 9 weeks, and the first time was way back on the first week, when my diet was still right around maintenance.  Now, i dont attribute this completely to the avant supplements... as the previous weeks 6lb loss was rather excessive, and i think a lot of it may have been water.  All the pizza i had before i took the previous weeks measurements could have had me bloating quite a bit, although i dont remember feeling as such.  It could also have been actual mass, fat or muscle, but been due to the bupropion, as it acts on dopamine and norepinephrine (as does venlafaxine).

Overall, i have to say im rather pleased at the results.  I actually began writing this with the intent of showing how unimpressed i was with the supplements, but after looking through the log and reviewing, it appears that its worked quite well - and i should note, that *the whole while i was right at or below the 20% bf cutoff point.  *The results were subtle, and i dont think i would have noticed much had i not kept a log.  The statistics dont lie, though.  Im particularly fond of the middle 4 weeks i described above, in which i managed to drop ~2lbs per week while increasing or maintaining my lifts.  On my last big cut, a year or so ago, my gym weights steadily decreased with my physical weight.  I'd be particularly interested in trying LG: Basic, as its suited for my current BF better.

As for the supplements themselves, they were packaged quite well.  The sesamin will be much more appealing when its in caps, though.  I know the "it looks like dick sauce!" joke has been beaten to death... but... it does.  And there was a point when i had just finished throwing a cap back when some of my friends came over.  Guess what i still had a bit of on my lip.  HAR HAR!  The Rebirth tasted excellent.  I really liked the flavoring.  Dont mess with it!  As for the powder itself, its somewhat annoying.  The lecithin (and i think synephrine) clumps very easily, and no amount of shaking will break it up.  With the synephrine, you can at least break up the chunks with your fingers... but the lecithin is near impossible to remix.  Breaking it apart with your fingers results in lots of tiny chunks of lecithin instead of one big chunk (although with some shaking, that will soon rectify itself, as the small chunks will gleefully rush back together).  Doing something to fix that problem would help a lot.  As for the recommended timing on when to dose the rebirth (~30 minutes), ive found 20 minutes to work a bit better.  I base that off how long its hunger blunting effects last, which for me begins to wear off right around the 30 minute mark.  After all, the point is to increase leptin sensitivity just long enough so that you feel satiated before you start to eat, correct?

Anyway, i had one final question:  Would adding glucosamine with the AM doses of rebirth help increase its effects?  As im thinking it would mimick glucose, and therefore increase leptin?  I ask because often the AM doses of rebirth arent terribly effective, and spook/dsade mentioned that this is probably because of low levels of glucose in the morning.  He suggested a small amount of carbs with the rebirth, but i was hoping to find an alternative.

I think that about wraps things up.  If i missed anything, or failed to explain anything thoroughly enough, or someone just wants to comment... ill be watching this thread for a while. 

Finally, id just like to thank everyone at Avant - and especially Twin Peak - for letting me take part in this.  I enjoyed the experience - not only because of the free stuff, but because it got me quite interested in physiology/pharmacology in general.  I hope my feedback has been worthwhile.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 22, 2004)

Great feedback, thanks.

FYI, we are working on the clumping problem.


----------

